# Taking Control 2



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

I am starting a new journal. No "dieting", or any of that crap. Just eating healthy and smart and keeping up my weights and cardio. Everything in moderation.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

LOVE that idea JIllybean! I think thats what you need to focus on right now!  
Best of luck hunniebuns!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

HEY TWIN

I love u  you are such a great girl! I think this is the best thing for you now!


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

*03/25

MEAL 1: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, protein, 1T coco, strawberries
(27.5P, 43C, 2F)

~Train

MEAL 2: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, protein, strawberries, chix
(32P, 41C, 1F)

MEAL 3: Protein
(27P)

MEAL 4: 3/4C b rice, 1C ew's, veggies
(26.5P, 35C)

MEAL 6: 1C ew's, 1T nat pb, 1T coco, sf jello, veggies
(31.5P, 2C, 9F)

WORKOUTS:
03/24
Shoulders, 47mins cardio
Seated DB press
20/10, 20/9, 20/8-D-15/7, 20/8-D-15/7
Lat raises
12.5/10, 12.5/8-D-7.5/10, 12.5/8-D-7.5/9, 12.5/8-D-7.5/8
DB front raises
12.5/8-D-7.5/8, 12.5/8-D-7.5/8, 12.5/8-D-7.5/9
Shoulder press-machine
25/8, 30/8-D-20/6, 30/8-D-20/7
Bent over reverse lats
12.5/8-D-7.5/8, 12.5/8-D-7.5/8, 12.5/8-D-7.5/8, 
Reverse peck deck
52.5/8, 52.5/8, 52.5/8

03/25
Bis and Tris, 50 mins cardio
Incline DB curls
15/9, 15/8, 15/8-D-10/7, 15/7-D-10/7
WG BB curls
30/8-D-20/6, 30/8-D-20/7, 30/8-D-20/7
DB hammers
15/9, 15/8-D-10/8, 15/8-D-10/8
Concentration Curls
15/8-D-10/8, 17.5/7-D-10/7, 17.5/-D-10/7
Rope pressdown
40/10-D-30/8, 40/8-D-30/7, 40/8-D-25/7
Lying DB extensions
12.5/9, 12.5/8, 12.5/8-D-10/7
DB kickbacks
10/10, 12.5/8, 12.5/8
CG bench
40/9, 40/9, 45/8*


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

I would do the same thing...start anew with a new journal 

but damn, now i gotta whore it up 
just kidding...i'll only make comments that are "neccessary"


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

You are toooooo cute mycat!


----------



## jstar (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Jill

Great diet and workouts girl! I like this journal - no diets just moderation 


How is the weather today? We are supposed to hit the 60's today


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

Great Idea Jill!!! 

Hope you have a great day & a great weekend!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 26, 2004)

Great new journal


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2004)

I think if you like what Donna has to say, it will fit in with the no diet theory.


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks peeps. I havent felt so good as I have this last week in a while. Not restricting myself has done wonders. I feel great.

Ill check my email soon and let you know whats up with Donna NT.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

Jill, did you try the walking lunges on the TM?   What did you think?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

Good luck hon.  i'll be following you.....

Your journal looks SAAWEEET!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Jill, did you try the walking lunges on the TM?   What did you think?


Not yet Fitgirl-my plans are after work tonight-but i might have to work late. 

NT-I just set up an appt with Brian and Donna, Im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Its not for a few weeks though.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2004)

Excellent.  The missus says they're both very nice.  I'll let you know my personal opinion next Friday.  

I think you'll find their setup diet wise easy to deal with.  They give you what I think are plenty of food options.  I'm waiting to see exactly how big Donna really is.  My daughter was pretty excited after she met her saying that she was a giant.


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

Nt-do they weigh you or do measurements???


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks peeps. I havent felt so good as I have this last week in a while. Not restricting myself has done wonders. I feel great.




 and that is what matters hun!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2004)

I think they did measurements and weighed her.


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

*03/26

MEAL 1: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, protein, strawberries, 1T coco
(27.5P, 45C, 2F)

MEAL 2: 4oz chix, veggies, lc dressing
(34P, 4F)

MEAL 3: 1/3C oaties, 1/2C canned pump, 1ew, protein, few nuts
(30P, 30F, ?10F?)

~Train

MEAL 4: 1C ew's, 1 ew, 1C b rice, veggies
(30P, 46C)

MEAL 5: 1C ew's, 1T coco, 1T natty pb
(31.5P, 2C, 9F)

WORKOUT: 
03/26
Legs, 15 mins pw
Leg Press wt/side-reg
45/18, 55/16, 55/15, 55/15
" - Close together
55/15, 55/17, 55/16, 55/16
"- Wide
55/16, 55/15, 55/16
Calf raises
45/15, 45/15, 45/15
Squats wt/side
10/18, 15/16, 20/15, 20/15
Leg extension
20/16, 25/15, 25/14
Lying leg curl
20/15, 20/17, 27.5/15, 27.5/15
DB deads
12.5/15, 12.5/16, 12.5/16, 15.25/13
Hip adductor
60/20, 70/818, 80/16, 80/14

Do I ever feel like a wussy this leggie day Upped my rep range for 15-20, and I had to drop my weight around 1/2!!!! I felt a good burn with each exercise. I found lifting too heavy, I put on some "unwanted" leg mass. Felt it was time to switch things up. I used to lift light on my legs a year or so ago, and it did help keep my legs "not so bulky".*


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

Same here girly. I feel like such a WIMP.. but I hate my muscular legs... so its wimpy workouts for me!


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

Lets see how my booty feels tomorrow! Im going to have pb maraconie eggies in a while!! I also bought "coconut extract", good idea hey sis?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

i LOVE my macaroon eggies, havent added coconut extract to them, but when you add extract u need extra sweetener!

I used to add it to diet pepsi to make coconut diet pepsi  im sick!


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

That is funny greeky!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 27, 2004)

you 2 have opposite problem than me

my legs are sucky sucky

my dad has a  large upper body and scrawny legs...so i know i get it from him

and they are so weak 

Oh well im working on it


----------



## jstar (Mar 27, 2004)

at first I thought that said macaroni eggs 

Jill - I tried one legged deadlifts yesterday and my booty  is so sore today. That is definitely the best glute exercise I have ever done. (My friends showed it to me).


----------



## jstar (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh, I wanted to ask you: who is Donna? Are you getting a trainer?

I am so excited for you!


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey peeps! I came into work this am and one of my co-workers had some flowers for me, with a super sweet note attached. She is really a jem. It totally made my day!!!

Jstar, Donna is a personal trainer, she is probably the top in Alberta. Im just going for 1 consultation, for some advice on my diet / possibly my training. I dont know if I will be seeing her on a reg basis. She helped one of my girlfriends shed alot of bodyfat, and then compete! I really just want an opinion from a pro, who knows her stuff.

My legs are sore today!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

diet and workout looked great yestarday Jillybean! 
when in the consultation with Donna? 

thats sooo sweet that you got flowers!!!  
you deserve em! 

that dancing Hippo was HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks AJ! My appt with Donna is in 2 weeks, but I have an even better appt next week-Hair cut and streaks!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

make sure we see some pics after you get your hair done! always makes me feel better (getting it redone)


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> make sure we see some pics after you get your hair done!


When you show us your "recent" new hair do!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> When you show us your "recent" new hair do!



Im waiting for my momma to send me the couple pics she took when she was here in Hali. nothing special. 
I emailed her this week and she said she was going to drop it off for development this week.. slowwwwpooper!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

girly u have to tell us EVERYTHING the trainer tells u! I wanna know!


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2004)

*03/27

MEAL 1: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, protein, 1T coco, strawberries
(27.5P, 45C, 2F)

MEAL 2: 1/3C oaties, 1/2C can pump, 1 ew, protein
(30P, 30C)

MEAL 3: 4oz chix, veggies
(34P)

MEAL 4: 5.5oz salmon, 1/2C b rice, few wheat crackers, veggies, 1 sf ff fudge bar<-(13C, 3P)
(36P, 56C, 10F)

MEAL 5: sf jello, few crackers, fell asleep real early!! lol


WORKOUT: Rest day, work was insane!!!!!! *


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

diets looking great JIllybean!  are you feeling better not having to restrict yourself as much? 

any word on the possible trip to Mexico still? 
I need some hot weather!! blahhhhhhhhhh its icky here!


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

I am feeling better than I have in months AJ! (mentally mainly) Thats the most important thing. The weight will come off, as long as i continue to eat healthy-the occasionally cheat will not hurt me. Still no word on the mexico thing....


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

i think maybe for both of us, the problem stems mainly from the binging, not the minor diet details like we kept worrying about


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

Ive banished the word "diet" Greeky. The word is just to stressful for me. How are ya feelin? Are you eating carbs?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

yeah, i couldnt do it.. i had oaties and an apple today.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

*03/28

MEAL 1: Protein, Strawberries, 3 fishies
(27P, 6C, 3F)

~Train

MEAL 2: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cc, 1 ew, protein, strawberries, 1T coco
(27.5P, 45C, 2F)

MEAL 3: 1 ww pita, 4oz chix, veggies
(34P, 26C)

MEAL 4: Protein, diet yogurt, veggies
(32P, 13C)

MEAL 5: 5oz ext lean beef, 1/2C b rice, veggies, 2 sf ff fudgesicles, sf jello...really craving sugar!
(35P, 49C, 15F)

MEAL 6:-----

WORKOUT
03/28
Back, 30 mins cardio
T bar rows
25/9, 25/9, 25/8, 25/8
Seated CG cable row
65/8, 65/8D40/9, 65/8D40/9, 65/8D40/9
WG Lat PD
60/8D45/9, 60/8D45/8, 60/8D45/9
1 arm DB rows
25/9, 30/8, 30/8, 30/8
Reverse DB lats
15/8, 15/8, 15/8
SS
DB shrugs
40/8, 40/8, 40/8, 40/9
Upright rows
20/10, 25/10, 30/8
My main focus lifting now is to concentrate on the entire lift. Focus on perfect form, and not worry about increasing the weight. Adding in lots of dropsets too, cause I like the burn!!*


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

Burn baby burn! Disco inferno!


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

You are crazy greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

I know, dont u just love me


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Mar 28, 2004)

> Reverse DB lats
> 15/8, 15/8, 15/8


  What's this?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

omg jill!

what you eat wouldnt get me past 12 in the day...


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> What's this?


I dont know why I put reverse, they are just bent over dumb laterals!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

Jillybean what is it 4:30 there???


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2004)

5:30-Today was supposed to be my rest day, but I dragged my butt outa bed, going to do am cardio...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

ohhh your only 3hours behind me then!! 
Im off to do leggies soon! 
have fun with the cardio


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I dont know why I put reverse, they are just bent over dumb laterals!


  Ok, actually it was the word lats that threw me off.


----------



## jstar (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Jill, 

TY for your post in my journal today. It looks like you are really doing great girl! That is really cool that you are meeting with a top trainer.  I think it's always helpful to have someone see you in person too. Are you bringing your diet and training journal to her as well?

Oh, I am going to give up caffeine and start drinking more water. Might be easier for me to do this now that I am working full time and can't have diet soda whenever I feel like it. Jeesh, I am going to be a bitch for a couple weeks


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2004)

Jillie....I'm gonna have to try that cookie recipe in Stacey's journal.  Is the macros on one cookie or two?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Jilly! Your doing really great..I admire you!!

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jillie....I'm gonna have to try that cookie recipe in Stacey's journal.  Is the macros on one cookie or two?


Both!!! I use that recipe for a meal. Oh, I forgot, add sweetner too!


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2004)

*03/29

MEAL 1: Protein, strawberries
(27P, 7C)

~Train

MEAL 2: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cottage cheese, 1 ew, protein, 1T coco, strawberries
(27.5P, 45C, 2F)

MEAL 3: 1/3C oaties, 1/2C canned pumpkin, 1 ew, protein
(30P, 30C)

MEAL 4: 4oz chic, veggies, lc dressing
(34P, 2F)

MEAL 5: 5.5oz ext lean beef, 1/2C b rice, cheese, 1 sf ff fudgsicle
(35P, 36C, ??F)

MEAL 6: 1C ew's, 1T coco, 1T nat pb, 1T coconut, veggies, sf jello
(31.5P, 3.5C, 12.5F)

WORKOUT:
Supposed to be a rest day, instead I went and did 50 mins of cardio. It felt great!!!!! *


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 29, 2004)

woohoo! do u like the macaroon eggies???


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Ive banished the word "diet" Greeky. The word is just to stressful for me. How are ya feelin? Are you eating carbs?




Diet is a tough word to work with.  Once you find a eating plan you can live with, think of it as a lifestyle change.  Diet to me always meant a temporary solution.  Once you reach your goal, you dump the diet and go back to eating like you did ... and that doesn't help you maintain your goal.  In order to lose weight and keep it off, it's an ongoing process - thus a lifestyle change, not a fad diet or temporary solution.  What I told the wife is that once she reaches her goal, she can then ease up a bit on the meal plan and have moderated cheats.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2004)

how are you jill?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Diet is a tough word to work with.  Once you find a eating plan you can live with, think of it as a lifestyle change.  Diet to me always meant a temporary solution.  Once you reach your goal, you dump the diet and go back to eating like you did ... and that doesn't help you maintain your goal.  In order to lose weight and keep it off, it's an ongoing process - thus a lifestyle change, not a fad diet or temporary solution.  What I told the wife is that once she reaches her goal, she can then ease up a bit on the meal plan and have moderated cheats.



 amen! except i think for me, i need cheats now.. or else my body will start hating me again


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2004)

Great post NT, thanks!!

I agree, but once again, I think everything in moderation is Ok-cheats just slow down your progress... I had a few mini eggs today and didnt binge! This whole food thing is slowly getting easier for me. THANK GOD. Of course it still is a daily stuggle. Not restricting has done wonders for me.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Jill  !


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2004)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeyyy!!! I was thinking about you this mornin Gary!!  Is your computer fixed yet????


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeyyy!!! I was thinking about you this mornin Gary!!  Is your computer fixed yet????



It seems to be working fine so far. Just got it back today . 

And just what were you thinking ?   LOL


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2004)

*03/30

MEAL 1: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, strawberries
(27.5P, 41C, 1F)

MEAL 2: 1/2C oaties, 1/2C cc, 1ew, protein, 1T coco, strawberries
(27.5P, 43C, 2F)

MEAL 3: 1/3C oaties, 1/2C canned pumpkin, 1ew, protein
(30P, 30C)

*few mini eggs 

MEAL 4: 1 can albacore, 2T mayo lt, veggies
(29P, 4F)

MEAL 5: 1/2C all bran, cheese -too much, couple of crackers, 1sf ff fudgsicle
(?P, ?C, ?F)

Meals not to great today . Shitty #5....ah well.
WORKOUT
03/30
Chest, 50 mins cardio
Flat DB press
20/10, 25/10, 25/9D20/8, 30/7D20/8
Flat DB flys
25/8, 25/D20/8, 25/9, 30/7D20/8
Incline DB
25/9, 25/9D20/8, 30/8D20/7
Incline DB Flys
25/8, 25/9, 25/7D20/8
Peck Deck
60/10, 60/8, 52.5/10, 52.5/9
Chest already sore 8 hours later......

*


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> And just what were you thinking ?   LOL


 Silly boy!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

it was just cheese hun!! dont be mad at yourself over that!! think of the calcium! theres always a plus to everything! 

rockin workout too!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

Jill ... how do we go from 20 celcius one day, to blowing snow the very next morning ... you gotta love Alberta


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Jill ... how do we go from 20 celcius one day, to blowing snow the very next morning ... you gotta love Alberta


I know!!!!!!! I was gonna go run stairs this mornin!


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> it was just cheese hun!! dont be mad at yourself over that!! think of the calcium! theres always a plus to everything!
> 
> rockin workout too!


Thanks AJ, you are the best!!! Lets not forget about the protein in the cheese, (we'll minus the fat he he) and all the fiber in the bran, go for my digestive system!!! 

???Question???? for the smart ones.... Should I be taking glutamine??? Can I have a 'simple' explanation what it does, why / when I and should take it and how much? Thanks


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

When is your meeting with Donna?


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> When is your meeting with Donna?


Next wed! Did you meet them yet? Any opinions? Did I forget to mention I wanted to wear sandals today too? Off to do armies-my least fav workout....


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

The missus and I go tomorrow to chat about doing a figure comp.  I think I'm there for her just as reassurance.   I have no desire to do any type of competing.  That takes waaayy too much dedication and counting and monitoring.  And needless to say, it would be very difficult not drinking beer while playing pool.  

The missus has been wearing sandals for the last couple of weeks, regardless of the weather.


----------



## jstar (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Jill

Way to go on not eating all the mini eggs! You have such restraint. I wouldve eaten them all!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks AJ, you are the best!!! Lets not forget about the protein in the cheese, (we'll minus the fat he he) and all the fiber in the bran, go for my digestive system!!!
> 
> ???Question???? for the smart ones.... Should I be taking glutamine??? Can I have a 'simple' explanation what it does, why / when I and should take it and how much? Thanks



ahh ha! that too! smart cookie!  errr I mean girlie!  

theres sooo much controversy over glutamine supplementation. it a nutshell it is supposed to help preserve muscle mass, hydrate cells and boost immune system. If you take it, take 5g(1tsp) in the morning, post workout and then before bed.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 31, 2004)

You had chocolate and didn't binge! THATS AWESOME!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2004)

Well my day started out great-first 2 meals of protein pancakes....Great bi and tri workout, and I got my hair cut and highlighted!! I got some bangs cut, which I havent had since I was like 6!!! And my hairdresser straightened it, which takes me soooooooooooooo long to do myself! After my haircut things went down hilll..... Was starving, and I went to see my parents, my dinner was basically mini eggs, 1/2 blueberry muffin, and some of Baba's mini cinnamon buns !!! They are sooo yummy! She made a bag for me to take home, but I couldnt do it, I left them at my moms, or I would have ate the whole bag!!!! What a crappy ass meal! 

Then I had a ff sf creamsicle, turkey peperonies-really good for you actually-no fat or carbs, and a diet yogurt. Tomorrow is a fresh start. It was gonna be my rest day but I think Im might go do cardio cause I ate bad today. oh well!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

new hair cut!!!  sounds sooo pretty!! 

oh hunny dont be too down on yourself for eating that... think of it as a lil treat. it wasnt really a binge, so thats progress! and you were able to control it!  

Have a great day beautiful!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2004)

Morning Jill ! 

Whats on the agenda today ?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

morning!!!!  

pics  pics  pics  pics...I wanna see your new look


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)

it must be spring as the wife had her haird done yesterday as well.   She has two blonde streaks at the front (well, sorta pinkish because of the red dye) and a couple of blonde chunks layered under red ... it looks very cool.  

Are you going to post pics of your hair Mrs. Jill?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

YOUR HAIR SOUNDS LIKE IT LOOKS SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Well my day started out great-first 2 meals of protein pancakes....Great bi and tri workout, and I got my hair cut and highlighted!! I got some bangs cut, which I havent had since I was like 6!!! And my hairdresser straightened it, which takes me soooooooooooooo long to do myself! After my haircut things went down hilll..... Was starving, and I went to see my parents, my dinner was basically mini eggs, 1/2 blueberry muffin, and some of Baba's mini cinnamon buns !!! They are sooo yummy! She made a bag for me to take home, but I couldnt do it, I left them at my moms, or I would have ate the whole bag!!!! What a crappy ass meal!
> 
> Then I had a ff sf creamsicle, turkey peperonies-really good for you actually-no fat or carbs, and a diet yogurt. Tomorrow is a fresh start. It was gonna be my rest day but I think Im might go do cardio cause I ate bad today. oh well!



Hey Jill

You new hairdo sounsd hot!!  PICS!!!   

Dont sweat the cheats... no big deal!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 1, 2004)

I hate my bags, they are annoying and keep getting in my eyes!!!  When it goes back to curly tomorrow it wont be a problem.

I am so excited, Steve and I are going to look at show homes tonight!! We are thinking of building another house-we've only been in this new on for a year but there are things I would change-Were gonna see what prices are like and then go from there!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)

Wow ... only a year and you're moving again.  Where are you looking at?  We went looking last weekend out in the Twinbrooks area.  We figure we'll build a house we like as we don't plan on moving or upgrading it.  When we pass on, our daughter can decide what she wants to do with the house.

What kind of house do you live in now?  What kind do you think you might build?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah they do get in your eyes!!!

Oh Awesome~ I lOVE Looking at model/show homes..sooo much fun..especially when you know your getting a new home!!

Have fun!


----------



## Jill (Apr 1, 2004)

We live in a 2 story right now-I may consider a bungalow, or something with a bonus room (another 2 story) that faces "south" so we can get some sun!! Thats something we didnt consider b4, and we dont get a lot of sunshine in our house. NT-we are looking into either Hawkstone or the Hamptons, or Parkland-we currently live in Lewis Estates. We like the West end! This all will depend on the price.....


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)

a bungalow ... they are much more expensive aren't they (if you were considering the same sq footage)?

the bonus room ... it seems like most builders are using the bonus/great room idea.  We liked it as well.  It would server as the 'family/tv' room.  Just another idea we saw that we liked ... one builder actually had a bathroom on the same level as the bonus room ... whcih meant you didn't have to travel to the main bathroom ... a little thing but I think we usual.   Add a beer fridge and it instantly turns into a party room ... which we will have plenty of.


----------



## Jill (Apr 1, 2004)

Thats the thing-bungalows are more expensive, plus then you need a bigger/wider lot which means more $$$-we may just stick to another 2 story . The bonus rooms are usually upstairs, so a bathroom should always be upstairs??? We have 2 on the second level!!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 1, 2004)

Ohhh Jilly I bet you look real nice with straight hair and bangs. That is the "in" style now I guess. 

Are you planning to move within the same town or a different area altogether? I am looking at condos now too. Very exciting!


----------



## Jill (Apr 1, 2004)

Jstar-We will probably just move 5 or so mins from where we are!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

can I come visit? and go the the WestEnd mall!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thats the thing-bungalows are more expensive, plus then you need a bigger/wider lot which means more $$$-we may just stick to another 2 story . The bonus rooms are usually upstairs, so a bathroom should always be upstairs??? We have 2 on the second level!!!



you are correct ... but with most bonus rooms we've seen, the closet bathroom was on the floor with the bedrooms, so that meant going up and down a couple of stairs ... this design had a bathroom on the same level as the bonus room ... just handy we thought.


----------



## Jill (Apr 1, 2004)

Come on over AJ!! 

I just bought these turkey/peperoni sticks-they have no fat, and if I eat 5 (they are little), thats 25P, 5C. Any thoughts? I love peperoni, but it is too high in fat!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

I wish I could!!!  someday though. you better hold that offer! haha 

hmmmm those arent bad! but they are pretty high in sodium I think.. so beware of that!


----------



## Jill (Apr 1, 2004)

I wont even post my crappy diet today, yet again... I dont know how I have fallen off the wagon, but plan to get back on tomorrow! Leggies tomorrow at 6am, not fun. 

Steve and I went looking at show homes tonight and are pretty sure we are going to build again, Im so excited I dont even care about getting fat! Actually I do. Tomorrow Im gettin back on track, its a new day!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2004)

how are you today ( or should i say tomorrow, since thats when you'll get this lol:


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 
> Steve and I went looking at show homes tonight and are pretty sure we are going to build again, Im so excited I dont even care about getting fat! Actually I do. Tomorrow Im gettin back on track, its a new day!



Build a home.. how fun  
It's a new month and everything can start fresh


----------



## Jill (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey mycat-ill start fresh tomorrow Sara-1 day late!!


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2004)

That's ok, today is April fool's so, it doesn't count


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2004)

TGIF !!  
Hi Jill !!  Have a great day !


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 2, 2004)

well ... I went with the missus to see Brian and Donna.  First thing I'll say about Donna is that I fear for her boxing opponent next month.  This woman is put together.  With men, a lot of skill can take away a power advantage ... but I think this kind of power advantage won't be easily overcome.  

Next thing I'll say is that they love their vehicles.  Outside they have a hummer ... Brian's Viper is coming out of storage next month along with Donna's NSX.  If I had known that lifting a few weights might afford me such cool vehicles ...  ... Brian said that when the Viper is out, he'll take me for a ride 

And the last thing I'll say is they seem to know their stuff.  I think the difference between them and the other trainer the wife has spoken to is that they are intent on succeeding.  I've told the wife many times that part of the onus is on her ... if she doesn't see changes, talk to your trainer and they should tweak this or that.  That is exactly what Donna said.  The wife wants to get down to a managable weight prior to beginning training for competition next year.  So Donna made note that if you don't see your weight coming down in 2/3 days, email her and she will her tweak the eating plan.  This is what I would expect of a trainer and she seems quite dedicated on achieving success.


----------



## jstar (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi Jillie

Happy Friday!

How was your leg workout this AM?shheesh, i don't think I could do anything at 6 am! Nevermind leggies!!! to you!

NT - your wide sounds like she is in great hands. Jill you will be in great hands too with Donna


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

Have a great weekend Jill!! 

one day late on what???


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> one day late on what???


To start eating clean-Today is the second (of april), doing all right today!!

Have a super weekend all!!! Nt, I cant wait till wed to see Donna, you've got me pumped!!! Glad you liked her!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

ohhh okay~ Thought you were pregnant..hehe..thats all I have on my mind..sorry!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Have a super weekend all!!! Nt, I cant wait till wed to see Donna, you've got me pumped!!! Glad you liked her!



I think you'll like what she has to say.  She's attractive, strong and very very personable.  

Jstar ... I think Donna can get Jill on the right road.  They together seem very good at getting body fat to drop through their diet.  And I was worried when Jill said her friend went, dropped the weight and then regained it back ... but from what I've seen, I hope it was because she started eating junk again.  I've told the wife and I believe Jill knows this, it's a lifestyle change.  My personal belief is to go hard for 3 months then ease up once you've attained or almost attained your goal.  I see no reason to count carbs/calories or anything if you don't intend on competing.  You must watch when and how much junk you eat, but I believe in moderation - healthly living moderation.

I realize her job is to sell what their services, but they have a whole photo album of people they're _downsized_ which really impressed me.  They told us they now have those that are looking to go pro, or are pro asking their help to tweak their diets - that says a lot when fellow bbs are asking for their help.  They no longer compete in bb'ing, so helping others is what they love to do and apparently do well.  

Donna is boxing pro next month.  When the wife first told me about it, I wasn't that interested, but in talking to her, I am pretty excited about seeing her box.  Brian almost had me going on getting back into the ring myself.  I said I was too old and he was quick to point out that Donna was turning 45 this year.  Wow ... if I look half as good as that at 45, I'll be very happy. 

I hope your meeting is as good as my first visit was.

Have a great weekend.  

ps. I'll log on later on and see if maybe tomorrow or Sunday Steve and yourself would like to meet for coffee.  The missus is taking our daughter for her last ski in the mountains.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey twin!  I used to have bangs up until a few years ago.. Now I have a grown-up haircut.. I think 

Now that NT hyped up this Donna lady you BETTER post EVERYTHING (or at least pm it to me  ) since we're soooo similar, I can probably follow the same exact thing as you.


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2004)

Nt- I work all weekend  my house is a messy, tonnes of laundry, and I lose a friggin hour sunday, so that means I'll be gettin up at 5am-ewwwwww! God Im stressin myself out. We'll meet real soon, promise!!!! Enjoy the beautiful weather this weekend.

GREAT NEWS! Im going for coffee with my friend who worked with Donna these last couple of years. Me and her havent talkd for a year and 1/2, I really miss her. The super weird thing about me and her is that even though we havent talked in so long-when we do its like we never even parted. Like we were hanging out just yesterday! We have this weird connection. Ill let ya ladies know any tips she might give me.


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2004)

BTW Greeky, I HATE MY STUPID BANGS!!!!!!!!!!!! They are too short cause my hair is so curly, the shrink up! I had to pin them to the side today....how annoying! It looks ok boby pinned though.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 2, 2004)

JIllybean Im sure that they lok great-just going to take some getting used to. I never liked bangs myself. maybe because I always had to pin em back too for sports! lol 

thats soo cool that you are meeting up with your friend again!!  Have a great time with her girl! 
and no stressin missy! gosh I didnt know that the time went ahead... ughhh not cool its already flyin!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 2, 2004)

http://www.femalemuscle.com/nutrition/aerobics.html


----------



## jstar (Apr 3, 2004)

Have a great weekend Jill 

NT - thanks for all the info on Donna. She sounds like a very inspirational woman. You should post a pic of her so we can all be inspired!


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> http://www.femalemuscle.com/nutrition/aerobics.html


great article


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 3, 2004)

She's a big lady ...  ... not imagine her across the ring from you ready to pummel you 

http://www.abba.ab.ca/members/loguedonna/donna.htm


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 3, 2004)

here's a picture of Donna and her hubby ...
http://www.hardcoregymca.com/personaltrain.htm


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 3, 2004)

thats a man!


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks NT-I havent been posting cause Ive been friggin busy, and have been eating pretty shitty-training still on top as usual! Im hoping going to see Brian and Donna will give me that extra 'oomph' and step things up a notch, I think I need that push and inspiration. SHit, i dont know. I hope its all worth it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

Morning Pretty Lady !


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Gary, how goes it??? Im sleepy today, lost an hour due to the time change!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 4, 2004)

I hope it works out for you as well.  Did talking to your friend help motivate you at all?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 4, 2004)

I am starting to get a little skeptical of taking advice from BB's when I don't want to look like a BB. I want the figure/fitness look.


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I hope it works out for you as well.  Did talking to your friend help motivate you at all?


It was great seeing my old friend, so glad to be starting up our relationship again. She highly recommends the trainers-she was just fed up with measuring, loging, restricting. The 'weight' gain affected her a great deal, mainly MENTALLY. I can totally relate to her situation. She is still struggling with her weight, and is following a more balanced type of diet, weight watchers. She has accepted that she will never be 120 pounds, she actually is really inspiring to me. 

I am still going to see the trainers wed-I need some advice from a pro. Im just going to stress that i dont want a DIET, i want some guidence and advice from a pro. I want their opinions of my macros, foods that i should really stay away from---skim milk and fruit? Some say they are a no, some say they are a go!  Foods that are ideal for my sitautions, and my weight training of course.  

I am really just confused mentally. I can not accept myself the way i am-my body type and the way i look. BUT, Im doing nothing major to change. I dont know If i have the will, or how bad i really want to be happy-er . I wish I could stop judging myself of my weight. Will I truly be happier with a smaller waist? Or a smaller # on the scale? Or will i always be struggling?


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

There are pictures of the trainers im going to see on page 4 of my journal, thanks to NT!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ohhh Jillybean keep your head up and think postive for me hun, even if that smile is hard to crack do it-because you are SO beautiful in and out, regardless of how you feel you look!  

I truly hope that you are able to find the guidance that you seek with the trainers. let us know how it goes hun! 

haha I woke up this morning and was like "damn I overslept" then I remembered the time change!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 4, 2004)

Jillian.. Like I mentioned in my journal.. I am so physically uncomfortable in my own body that I simply can not be happy or accept it.  It is like saying you must accept something constantly bothering you like a mosquito that never goes away. Ok bad analogy, but I think you get what I mean.


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

I totally get it greeky.


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

People, I think I have a problem-I AM ADDICTED TO SUGAR AAAAAAAAAAAA! I find if i have some, i crave it and look for it the the rest of the day- the worst thing is that I EAT IT TOO!!!!!!!!!! Its an all or nothing approach. I cant have a tiny bit of chocolate-insted I binge. So the easiest way to stop the cravings, I believe,  is to just get rid IT them completely.

My goal, starting tomorrow is the elimate REAL sugar. I plan to still have splenda and sf stuff, just get rid of the CRAP. My jeans hardly fit me-well they fit, but it is VERY uncomfortable to even sit down.

I have been slacking and not posting, so my other goal is to get back to posting to-and count my macros.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

Jillie!   Clean out the cabinets, don't let what is bad in there!  If you can't get rid of it...hide it in the very back of the cabinet.

I have to throw everything away that I might eat (dang popcorn).  Our frig looks like a single guy lives here.  I need to clean the cabinets out soon as well..we have sugar, flour, brown sugar, shorting....I have been sitting here thinking I could make drop sugar cookies with just those basic things!!!   I need to hide the cookbooks too.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 4, 2004)

My jeans are way too tight


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

Ok...both of ya'll get your rears to my house.   We'll be safe from bad food here.


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

The worst thing is we have NO shit in the house, nothing bad at all, except 1 bag of doritios that Steve bought for poker night that didnt get eaten, and they are of NO temptation to me what so ever. The cookies are going with Steve to work tomorrow, thank god. The worst thing is lately Ive been going out and BUYING the crap when I want it, knowing that I shouldn't, I still do fuck!! Then I eat it all. The next day it starts all over again...friggin cycle. I need to get some control over my cravings.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

once you have sugar back in the diet, it is hard to get rid of it again.  I have a habit of covering my nose with my shirt when we go to the food store and have to walk into the bakery section.  It is my weakness...esp the hot french bread that they bake...Its addictive.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

Night Jill !


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Jill!

How are you sweetie?  Sounds like you were a bit down on yourself about the whole sugar thing...  I CRAVE sugar too when I am PMSing.  It's ridiculous. 

How are your workouts going?  
How was your weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Jill !

TGIM ! LOL


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

Gooooooddddd Monday Jillybean!!  

dont be so down on yourself hunny, it all takes time to overcome our obstacles.. you have been doing great. perhaps try and find yourself something that you REALLY like that isnt so bad for you and eat that when you are having cravings. I dont know what.. but something to help you feel satisfied. 
hopefully those trainers that you go see wednesday can offer some one on one insight hun! 
hang in there, and try not to be sooo upset! you shine when you smile beautiful!


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

AJ and Saphy, you 2 are a sweetharts!!! (you too Gary he he)

4 hours and no sugar, yipeee!!! I went and did an hour of crazy cardio this am, it felt great-maybe it will offset all the cookies I had last night! The cookies were sitting on the counter this am, and i didnt have one!! 

Im thinking of taking a week off of weight training, have never really done that before-with the exception of 5 days while I was in mexico. Was still planning on doing cardio. Any opinions?? Im planning to focus more on cardio, and a little less on the weights, my armies are just getting too big!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

armies are geting too big??  you silly woman! 
a week off training may be good for you body! its good to do every once and a while. then start off fresh and high drive again in a week! 

an hour of cardio this am?  Im sweatin just thinkin of it! haha


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

My arms are serioulsy too big-I was looking at pics from a few years ago, they were much smaller


----------



## jstar (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Jill 

Hon - how are you? I wish I could take away your stress, I know how you feel. Ya know, you were doing really great on your diet the past couple months, it's just the past few weeks you got a little sidetracked. I think you CAN and WILL be able to get back into a solid routine again. Taking a week off is a great idea. Trust me you will be rearing to get back in the weight room after a whole week off!

PS - I LOVE your arms. Mine a friggin pipecleaners, I have to stay in flex mode for my muscles to be visible 

For me, binge eating is due to emotional eating. I end up stuffing the feelings down with food, instead of feeling them because they are too painful. Especially now since the breakup, the feelings I have are so strong I am going to feel them whether I binge or not. Bingeing doesn't take away those feelings and that is why I think I have lost the temptation right now. My diet hasn't been perfect, but I am happy I have not binged or even wanted to. 

Jen's idea was right on - find something YOU love to do to fill up those times when you are most tempted. Make a list of 100 other things to do til the urge passes - like paint your nails, go to the bookstore and read, drive around in your car with the radio on singing, take a long hot shower or bath. Those are just some ideas. At first you will have to "force" yourself to do these alternate activities because it won't seem natural, and sometimes you will still binge anyways, but over time it really does help you gain control.


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

You are real sweet J-star. Yup, last night was a nightmare!!! I was doing good for about a month or 2, and you are right things went downhill from their. I just need to suck it up now, and start fresh, those are famous words of mine.... I think I am ready, today is going good so far. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2004)

I tmight help having to answer to someone like Donna ... having to tell her that you cheated would make me scared to ..   Just joking about her scaring ya ... but I do think that having to answer to someone might help.  As long as you're honest with what you've cheated on, she'll be able to say "Jill, that cheat was ok, but if you want to progress, you're going to have to .... "


----------



## jstar (Apr 5, 2004)

anytime 

NT - Donna is HUGE, wow!!! I am sure she is as great as you say 

Jill - I think talking to a bb will help you, plus give you a little extra motivation. IMO, from what I have seen, you did the best when you were following Jodi's advice. I am not suggesting you should revisit carb cycling, but I think some people like yourself do better with a mentor/advisor. (tell me if I am wrong I am just assuming).

For me, I have a hard time planning and sticking to things to a tee. Anytime I have tried to follow this diet plan or that diet plan I never last. I like to have total control over what I eat and when and how much, and just play with things to make it work for me. Some people would get anxiety over doing things this way, but I prefer less structure in my work and in my life~


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

I think your are sorta right J-star & NT-having somebody to answer to may help me. I don not plan to carb cyle again Jstar-I think it totally brought on the binges. Lats year, Feb-Oct i was eating reg, mainitaing my weight, never binging. Then started cc in oct- or nov, and things have steadily went down hill from there. (weight up about several pounds) Im not blaming the diet, cause I know ultimately I am responsible for my actions, but I think it was sort of a trigger. 

Ive never been "put on a diet", so I dont know how I will respond mentally. I am deff gonna go in to see the trainers with an open mind, thats for sure. I think this is my last resort, cause not being strict or on a plan has still left me in binge mode. I need to get everything under control mentally, for the most part.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2004)

jstar ... she's a bit smaller now.  She's weighing in at around 175lb.  

Jill ... I hope you find the eating plan as simple as the missus has found it.  You will have to battle with the sugar issue, but I think the plan is good.


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

Does the misses eat very low fat??? I read that on the website. Milk and rice cakes are allowed? I read that too. How long was her inital meeting?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe the idea is to  stay away from the fats.  I think it was 45 minutes or so.  She did a bf test, weighed her and then talked about where the missus wanted to achieve and she gave her a plan.  

Now, with the thought about competing, Donna listened to the missus about wanting to first get rid of the fat around her midsection first, because Donna had her put on some shorts and a top to access her body in regards to muscularity.  When she's happy with her body, then Donna will change the eating plan to have her put on some lean body mass.  Legs are the main muscle the wife will have to really work on.


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Nt!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

Jillly! HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am totally taking a few weeks off weights cuz I didnt like how muscular I had become!! Its been like 2-3 weeks, and I'm finally starting to feel feminine again


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

All Ive eaten toady is a p pancake with straws, chix and veggies with a a diet yogurt, and egg whites with veggies, and I have the WORST stomach pains ever. I did have 2 sweet n lows in my coffee this am-could that be it, or would you say its the aspertame in the yogurt?Or the 2 mixed together within an hour? Im in PAIN badly...


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

hmmm going back to how I used to feel on that sh*t(aspartame and art.sweetners) it drove my stomach icky feelings too. 
drink lotsa water hun and try to flush that crap out! lol 
heck you havent aten much! but wait is it 3 or 4 there?

Viv - your nuts!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

yogurt = dairy

artificial sweeteners = chemicals 

veggies = fiber

straws = what r these?

all of these can cause problems, im guessin its not the ew cuz u always have those


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 5, 2004)

straws=strawberries


----------



## jstar (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Jilly, 

How's your tummy? I hope u feel better 

Hun I think you should take the opportunity to meet with Donna, explain to her your situation. It is very much a mental thing with me too and my food issues. I have been doing good though eating higher carbs and lower fat, I mostly ran into binge problems because I was limiting carbs too much. If I eat plenty of good carbs I don't crave the sugary ones at all....but if I cut my carbs too low I get wicked bad cravings! (Something I finally figured out about myself).


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

04/05

~6 am cardio, 1 hour

MEAL 1: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cottage cheese, 1 ew, protein, 100g strawBERRIES 

MEAL 2: 4.5oz chix, sprouties, peppers, diet yogurt, digion mustard

MEAL 3: 1C ew's, cukes

MEAL 4: 4oz sirloin, 1 ww pita, peppers, sf jello-dispite the still minor tummy ache! 

MEAL 5: Trail mix

MEAL 6: Bite of cheese, veggies, diet yogurt

No binge today . Minor amounts of sugar in the t mix, over all, quite happy with my meals. I dont know about counting macros, kinda stressfull and annoying, everyone here knows proper portion sizes.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I dont know about counting macros, kinda stressfull and annoying, everyone here knows proper portion sizes.



  nice meals and workout hon!


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Greeky-my last meal was a diet yogurt, veggies, and a bite-JUSTA BITE, of cheese. I just read in the new oxygen cheese is one of the most addicting foods, I STRONGLY agree!


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Greeky-I was thinking today that fats MIGHT be making me fat....WHY? A year ago I was lean eating protein, carbs<----NOT COUNTING, and my fat was VERY low. I maintained a much lower weight than what Im at now.... Just a thought.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2004)

Nite Jill,
Time for this old fart to go to sleep.  Talk at ya tomorrow


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

I think binges make us fat darling


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2004)

What's with the tummy ache?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2004)

Morning Jill !  Hope you have a really good day.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

cheese isnt addicting to me.. I think its icky! lol but im WEIRD!!!  

hows the weather out west Jillybean? it snowed here all morning!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree with Jen ... I'm not a big cheese eater.  

It's raining here today ... I'm speaking for Jill and I ...


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

I like the rain, good thing I didnt wash my car yesterday!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree with NT and Jen, I can honestly say I never eat cheese and dont crave it at all.    Now CHOCOLATE that's a different story!!   and peanut butter....  

How are you today Jill????


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

I havent eaten PB in a long time-it just doesnt appeal to me anymore. Steve buys this marble cheese-it is MY tempation in the fridge, YUM! Chocolate is my all time BIGGEST weakness 4 sure! 

Im ok today, how Saphy??


----------



## jstar (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey Greeky-I was thinking today that fats MIGHT be making me fat....WHY? A year ago I was lean eating protein, carbs<----NOT COUNTING, and my fat was VERY low. I maintained a much lower weight than what Im at now.... Just a thought.



OMG Jill this is exactly what I have found to be true about my body. Low carbs really make me cranky, hungry, tired, depressed...and for me low carbs is like under 200g! I have been eating a lot more carbs lately and low fat and I am losing fat and even better - I feel great! Now don't get me wrong I am not a fat-phobe but this way of eating just makes me feel more energetic as opposed to lowering my carbs and eating more EFAs. I will have some PB every few days but the rest of my fat is from the lean proteins and good carbs. 

I will be carb depleting though in a couple weeks for the contest though.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Now CHOCOLATE that's a different story!!  ...



I had a nick name of sexual chocolate ...   ... way before the WWE wrestler adopted it.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Jill~ Hope your tummy is feeling better sweetie!!! I have noticed that I am much leaner without eating all my peanuts. I use to eat a LOT of them everyday..and Now I do not buy them..I am starting to see a difference!!

Good Luck sweetie!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

Im really trying to watch my fats Stacey-although I did have a bite of a detour bar....and a couple of gummie candies just a few minutes ago. I always screw up!  Atleast I stopped after 3 that is the upside I guess. CONTROL.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I always screw up!



I think its our perfectionistic thinking that leads to binges..

Are ya gonna try low fat now honey buns?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Are ya gonna try low fat now honey buns?



probably after her meeting with Donna.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

I wish I could afford to meet w. a pro competitor trainer person


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

The plan is low fat, yes! And greeky, I agree, Its the "perfectionist"  talking....I've always been this way. 

Im getting excited Nt!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't worry about the 3 gummy bears honey, You had control there~~ DOING MUCH Better!!

I had 4 jellybeans today! So we are even (I'm trying to watch my sugar also)


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

You are too cute Stacey!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

Stomach pains again.....It HAS to be the 2 sweet n lows in my coffee this am, I'll skip it tomorrow and see what happens!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

me thinks so!! it makes me ill!! ditch it for a while and see how ya feel!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

No sweet n low in my coffee AJ? What can i have to sweeten it then?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

STEVIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

Viv is right!!! thats all that I use!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

Stevia tastes gross in tea and coffee, BUT, Ill give it another try tomorrow.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

just dont use TOO much.. very very very lil. pinch's is all u need!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

04/06

MEAL 1: Protein (27g), straws

~Train

MEAL 2: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cottage cheese, 1ew, protein, straws

MEAL 3: 4.5oz chix, veggies, mini rice cakes

MEAL 4: Diet yogurt, bite of p bar

MEAL 5: 4.5oz lean beef, ww pita, 1 slice cheese, mini rice cakes

*Handful of rice cakes...might not be buying these again! 

MEAL 6: 

WORKOUT:
Back, 40 mins interval cardio


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2004)

Love you'r meals


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

Really sara?? Why?


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

Can anyone think of any questions I should ask the trainers tomorrow, Ive already started a list.


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Really sara?? Why?


the oats and the cottage cheese.. 
you'r meals look piecefull not high in fat or high in protein.. looks like balanced meals.. what I need to work on 

What's on you'r list for questions?


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2004)

I meant peaceful


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

They are very 'peaceful' Sara. Im not afraid of carbs anymore, just trying to watch fat intake mostly. 

Questions:
1. Post/pre workout meals
2. Cardio on an empty stomach
3. Protein an every meal?
4. Amounts of cardio, reps & sets & # of exercises<---weights

Still thinking, I wanna get my $$$'s worth, seeing the top trainers in Alberta is exciting!


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2004)

Great questions! you going to share the answers with us, Right? 

5. The best diet plan to reach you'r goal... building muscles and losing Body fat


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 7, 2004)

Good luck with you trainer Jillybean!  The questions you have are great..... let us know how it goes!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 7, 2004)

Your doing great hun!! Can't wait to hear what the trainers say!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Jill! How is the stomach this morning??

Good Luck with the trainer!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

I feel better Stacey, I didnt have any coffee at all


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

Awww girly!!!! I'm sorry you can't have your coffee.. r u sure u dont like it with just a tiiiny bit of stevia? I like my coffee better with stevia!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

I had chocolate instead so much for the "no" sugar!! I REALLy am planning on being good, starting tomorrow, after I see the trainers. I want them to kick my ass tonight! I just feel unmotivated today. I have no lunch here at work.... 

BTW I found my dream home that I wanna build!!!! We are just waiting to see what lots are available, and when they will be realased! Steve has yet to see the house  !


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

I think it's ok to have chocolate everyone once in a while IF you don't binge on it.  Every time I have a little bit of a no no food and I don't binge I get all happy and proud of myself


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

tomorrow never comes Miss Jill   I guess losing weight is like trying to do anything ... you have to want it.  Maybe you're not ready ... don't know.  I know the missus was like you ... start/stop ... go for a week, jump off the wagon.  It seems that now she's ready to really get after it.  She's been doing pretty good with the gym and her eating has really changed.  From what she tells Donna and I, her meals are going very well.  Like I said before, maybe having to answer to someone about your cheats will help.  The missus looked at it from this view point, if I'm paying XX amount of $ to have someone create a meal plan, I best stick to it and be honest when I don't follow it otherwise I'm just wasting money ... and we don't have money to waste. 

I'm almost as excited as you are about tonight.  Hopefully she will be able to motivate you and guide you in the direction you want to go.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I feel better Stacey, I didnt have any coffee at all



Hi Jill ! 

What kind of coffee were you drinking ?


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> tomorrow never comes Miss Jill   I guess losing weight is like trying to do anything ... you have to want it.  Maybe you're not ready ... don't know.  I know the missus was like you ... start/stop ... go for a week, jump off the wagon.  It seems that now she's ready to really get after it.  She's been doing pretty good with the gym and her eating has really changed.  From what she tells Donna and I, her meals are going very well.  Like I said before, maybe having to answer to someone about your cheats will help.  The missus looked at it from this view point, if I'm paying XX amount of $ to have someone create a meal plan, I best stick to it and be honest when I don't follow it otherwise I'm just wasting money ... and we don't have money to waste.
> 
> I'm almost as excited as you are about tonight.  Hopefully she will be able to motivate you and guide you in the direction you want to go.


Me and the misses sound somewhat similar! I really hope you are right NT-how are the misses results coming along? You are smart NT!! Nice day out eh? Im off work at 3, and am going to run / walk the stairs at fox drive, havent done them in a year, Im exicted!!!

Gary-it was plain ol coffee, im almost positive it was the sweet n low that did it.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you have to have sweetner in your coffee ?  Have you tried like a french vanilla coffee or hazelnut ? Maybe you wou would like the taste even without sweetner.  I drink mine black.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

I used to always use those sweetners last year, i got away from them cause of the sugar and carbs....


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

She's lost about 2lbs ... but Donna expects her to start losing 1-2lbs a week.  She said it might take a week or so of proper eating to get her metabolism going.  She is also lifting really good, so her decline in weight not be as fast as she would expect.  Donna suggested that some come looking to just loose weight and don't really exercise that often.  The missus has been going really hard at it for probably a good month now.  

On the coffee subject ... the missus used to take a lot of sugar in her coffee.  Now she uses just on packet of .... ummmm, forgot, maybe it's sweet/low.  Not sure, but it's a heck of a lot less than what she used to take.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

Let us know how it goes with those trainers today Jillybean!!! Good lUck!!!  

any chance we could see a pic or layout of your dream home??


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> 
> any chance we could see a pic or layout of your dream home??


I took aome pics of it was night but the lense was dirty on my camera, so the pics are blurry. Im gonna re-take them, the show home in down the street from my house now!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

This is the other one I want, the 2 are very similar, Im undecided.

http://www.challengerhomes.com/edmonton_homes.asp?SHid=4


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

they didnt work for me?


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Try now, the seem to be working for me!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

nope!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Stupid internet. It doesnt work for me now either!!

Go to this website http://www.challengerhomes.com choose the area either lewis estates or foxboro, then click on 'see the show home', scroll over the little thumbnail pics to see the little pics, and do the virtual tour. I hope it works!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

hey hey it worked! thats real cool!  
 I was checking out the LewisEstates one! pricyy eh
pretty darn nice though!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Very Pretty!   I like the tub!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

I live in Lewis right now AJ, pricy, ya i know!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

that about 200,000 more than I want to spend on a house 

very nice though.  I think we've walked through that one and the missus last year would have said, it's ok ... a bit small.  Now she might actually say this is about right.    Then I'd say, about right, how much room do 3 people need.  You need a kitchen, livingroom and 2 bedrooms.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

We only have 2 people-the house in total is around 2000sq feet, we would have a finished basement, and 2 extra rooms! Bigger the house, more to clean!!

Nt, is Donnas house hard to find? Yellowhead then exit on vic trail the quickest way for me you think?


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> that about 200,000 more than I want to spend on a house


No doubt!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

it's wasn't hard to find ... that sounds about right. 

2000 for two people   Wow ... what would you do with all that space and all those rooms.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> 2000 for two people   Wow ... what would you do with all that space and all those rooms.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

expensive playhouse.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

1 and 1/2 hours..... 

Nt you are silly...


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

NICE HOUSES!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

NICE HOUSE JILL!!!

Its so weird looking at your model homes, compared to ours here in Texas!! The layouts and Everything are Completely different!!! 

VERY Nice though!!  I love all the wood floors!!!

I need to post a pic of my new  home for ya. It is 1800+ Sq. feet..
Just looks way different then those. Guess b/c we don't have basements here!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Post a pic Stacey. We have 2 story houses too!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm gonna look for it in my old "staying lean" Journals!! They are on here somewhere..hehehe!! 

Good Luck tonight!! Can't wait to here all about it tomorrow!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Getting ready to go see the trainers, yipeeeeee!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

I wanna see the pic too!  

Good Luck Jillybean!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks AJ! I feel sore already, my workout was short but it was tough!

I did 7 flights of 240 stairs. I cant jog up all 240, maybe 3/4, and by the time you get to the top you are literally GASPING for air. I also did a mini hill 2 X. I go up the stairs several diff ways, sideways, 2 or 3 at a time-3 is like a huge lunge. Jog 10, walk 10, just try to switch it up. Last year I was doing 10-11X 240 stairs, I didnt want to kill myself today, tomorrow we'll see how I feel, Im sure I will be sore!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

DANG Im tired just reading all that!!  fun fun!!! sounds ruff!
I cant wait to start sprinting again once the weather gets better!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

cant..breathe... oh oops that wasnt my workout it was yours hehe

what did the trainers say missy we wanna know!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

It was great to meet with the trainers! The had a binder, with atleast 100 pics of people they have transformed-there were even pics of a guy they trained who is now the 'muscletech' model!!!! They deff know there stuff.

My bf was high-21.7%, they measured my wrist, and put this thingie around my arm, I dont know how accurate this is. They said the average active female is 20-25% bf.

They mainly stressed the importance of diet.  All the people in their binder changed NOTHING except their diets, their training stayed the same. 

 They set me up on a meal plan, staring at 2100 cals, it seems pretty high, but Im gonna give it a go. (They are aiming for 2lb a weeks fat loss) Quite a few diff foods to choose from, I can even have skim milk and some diff cereals! (fairly small portions though) They are about counting cals, and not so much carbs and proteins, which I am used to-fats are to be kept to a very min. 

Cardio and weights are important as well. The more cardio the better-even if its just a simple walk, that is cardio. My tool that they use to monitor their/my progress is the scale. I should be weighing in daily. You wanna know something else they told me? The average GIFTED women can only put on approx 6lbs of muscle a year, which in turn is 1/2lb a month.

Im excited yet scared to do this. The rigid-ness military style is going to be a lot of work. I want this to work mentally. I dont want to get stressed emotionally, and binge. Im gonna give it a try.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Anybodys input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

nice work Jill   Brings me back to the ole boxing days.


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds great Jill! When you going to start the new plan?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

ummm ... something you wrote Miss Jill
*AND DIDNT CHEAT ONCE! Serioulsy, I was like, how the heck did you do that? She said she'd only be cheating herself, very true.*


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

so ... how do you really feel about what you're about to embark on?


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

I  u NT! I know Ill only be cheating myself. I have to give it a try, they know their stuff inside out.

I plan to start tomorrow.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

and I have to stress ... if the missus can go all out, I know you can.  I'll be watching you Miss Jill.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

and didn't you think the food choices were pretty varied?


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks NT-the choices are pretty easy to follow-but 1-2 meals is 8oz chix!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

Jilly can we have more diet info please? 

2100 WOW that does seem like a lot!!!! but 21.7% BF is not high!!! I wish I was that low!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> It was great to meet with the trainers! The had a binder, with atleast 100 pics of people they have transformed-there were even pics of a guy they trained who is now the 'muscletech' model!!!! They deff know there stuff.
> 
> My bf was high-21.7%, they measured my wrist, and put this thingie around my arm, I dont know how accurate this is. They said the average active female is 20-25% bf.
> ...


Trainers didn't use a 7 site caliper method? Hmm, wonder how accurate they are...


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Greeky-you are way lower than that, Ive seen your pics!

Aggies-never had my bf tested ever, I dont know how accurate the reading is either?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

AM NOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Greeky I'll be postin my diet starting tomorrow. I can scan it then send it to you if you want ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

YES please! TY darling  :bounce: 

and thrown in for good measure:   hehehe


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> AM NOT!!!!!!!!


Have you seen my ass lately?????? Watch out, wide load comin through!! I tried on some new jeans the other day, and the 3 way mirrors almost killed me. I was like "holy my ass got big!" Needless to say I didnt buy the jeans. Jean shopping is like bathing suit shopping, hell!


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2004)

I can't wait to see the diet ratio that they made up for you


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Sara, 55% is coming from protein, fats
45% carbs. No added fats, just whats in the lean proteins.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Greeky, pm your email addy and Ill send you my diet.


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2004)

Jill, I'm no expert on diets like others here.. but isn't a low fat diet is not good?


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

I believe in them here is their link.

http://www.albertabodybuilding.com/home.htm 

Click on the icon to the right, "Brian and Donnas 16 week program" , in red and white. Check out the testimonials.


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2004)

I like their advanced training.. but isn't 7 sets is too much?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

Thats great to hear that you are SO motivated by them hun!!!  Im glad that they could help! and SEE your not fat!!!! I know I know skinny lil "fat" girls with 30%+bf!!! 
your going to do awesome hun!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jill- your gonna do great sweetie!! We'll all be cheering you on!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks AJ! I feel sore already, my workout was short but it was tough!
> 
> I did 7 flights of 240 stairs. I cant jog up all 240, maybe 3/4, and by the time you get to the top you are literally GASPING for air. I also did a mini hill 2 X. I go up the stairs several diff ways, sideways, 2 or 3 at a time-3 is like a huge lunge. Jog 10, walk 10, just try to switch it up. Last year I was doing 10-11X 240 stairs, I didnt want to kill myself today, tomorrow we'll see how I feel, Im sure I will be sore!



 HOLY COW~ AWESOME AWESOME WORKOUT GIRL!!!!!! You Kicked some major bootie!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

Thansk AJ and Andrea!

Sara, Im not following their weight training program, Im sticking to what Ive been doing, simply cause its been working

BTW I can hardly walk today-my caves have never been this sore from those friggin stairs. Cardio is gonna be tough!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

WOW I bet you are very sore...Ya know, I just may go run the stairs tomorrow---thanks to you motivating me!

Sounds like it went really well with the trainers. Sounds like they totally know their stuff. I am very interested in this diet!!! I think you will do wonderful Jill!!! We will all be here for you when it gets hard!!

Good Luck, You can do it!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow Jill.....good luck sweetie pie.   I'll be following along too.

You're going to do great...

_[remember when you made that "note to self"?  Try to be more dedicated like fitgirl?]    _

Now I have to work extra hard just to stay up with you!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

Skim milk, yum!! Everyone always says "no milk", they think it is fine for now. I really am excited and motivated. I'm not gonna cheat<---- SOMEONE REMEMBER THAT!!!!! Seriously, I will only be cheating myself. Im not even stressed about doing this "diet", even though I said a while ago that I have banished the word....

Toady is beauty-ful outside, nice n sunny!! Im gettin ready to go to the gym, and Steve is getting my "nice" rims put on my car, yipeeeeeeeeeee! I also have to go to the dentist, not a big deal, its better than work! I might tan and go look at showhomes tonight. Goin to the gym all, have a super one!! (walking like an idiot cause Im so sore)


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 8, 2004)

Stacey ... I don't know that I'd call it a diet persay.  If Jill posts her meals, you'll see it's really a diet, more just a healthy way of eating.


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> _[remember when you made that "note to self"?  Try to be more dedicated like fitgirl?]    _
> 
> Now I have to work extra hard just to stay up with you!!!!


Just stay on my back like you are with Greeky!!! Thanks for reminding me, dedication is deff needed.  It really does mean a lot to have you support. You are doing super!


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Stacey ... I don't know that I'd call it a diet persay.  If Jill posts her meals, you'll see it's really a diet, more just a healthy way of eating.


 I can even have air popped popcorn and corn and peas and carrots and some cereals! Thats no diet to me!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 8, 2004)

Jill ... you sound so ready to do this!  If you have a hard day, please come back and read this your post #264 on page 9!!

Kick some a$$ now lady


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww Jilly bean.....I'm here to support you honey!!  YOu know that....

Now go tell that fat to 

and don't worry....I'll keep on your


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

Note to self:

*post #264 on page 9*


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Thats what I do--- eat healthy for life--not diet!! I think you will do wonderful Jill!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

Woohoo Jilly! I'm happy for you sweetie! thats cool that Fitgirl is gonna be on my twin's ass as well!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Jillybean!

Sounds like you had a great consultation with your trainer!!  I am definitely interested in seeing your diet!  Good luck you gorgeous woman you!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

I think me, greeky and jill need to start a little competition journal for the three of us.....hmmmm

_<<and the wheels are turning>>>_


----------



## jstar (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow Jill, you are like a new woman! I am so excited for you. This nutrition plan (noticed I didn't use the "d" word) sounds like it will be really good for you - higher carbs, lower fat and moer food options. You are not bad at all at 21.7%, you are well on your way girly! I am so proud of you!

So how often are you gonna meet Donna? Why does she want you to weigh in daily? I am not following that reasoning because I know the scale is EVIL.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jillie!   You should do awesome with this new plan!  Can't wait to follow along.


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

J-star dispite what everyone here says the scale I now believe is good. That is the way the trainers will track my progess. A very gifted women will gain only 1/2 pound a muscle a month. So when people say, 'oh your weights going up, its probably just muscle, ' its probably REALLY just fat. If I continue on their program I will be communicating with them through e-mail. Daily weigh ins I dont believe are necessary-only every 2-3 days.


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

Jodie-do you think 2100 cals is high??? Its all clean food though.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

I would say try it and see how you do.  Give it a few weeks, if you see no changes, then contact your advisor and let them know your concerns.  It can always be modified, but don't do that without talking with Donna first.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

My trainer does track my bodyfat every two weeks, so I kinda find it hard to believe that on average you can only gain 1/2 pound of muscle per month.  but that is just my opinion.  I've been using the same person for two years, and know I have gained more than 1/2 pound per month.  I think alot has to do with diet and how a person trains.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

JIllybean your new attitude rocks!!!  I have no doubt that you will reach your goals! it sounds like you defintly have a great handle on things with the trainers helping you closely like that. 
2100cals isnt that much hun, stick with it until it doesnt work and like Jodie said dont you change anything until you consult with your trainers! 
life's about being happy, and thats what you deserve, no stressful diets n stuff! 

hows the weather out west??
still anyword on Mexico?


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey girls

Jodie-I believe everybodies bodys are diff too-thats the one thing about the trainers, even my girlfriend said, they are bery set in their ways. 2100 cals is alot-1 meal had 8oz of chix, I only had 7....8 was way too much!!

Thanks for your support AJ and Jodie, it really means alot. No word on mexico-If we decide 4 sure to build this new house I doubt I will go on a trip. Im cleaning house today and my calves are soooooo sore, i've went up and down the stairs atleast 20x. Im almost in tears each time-I take 1 stair at a time like a little kid would!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

Good luck with your new plan Jill.  I'm happy to see some new motivation in you.  

I do agree with Jodie though on the muscle gain as I too have gained more than 1/2lb a month.

I do have 1 question though, is there a reason they don't have any EFA's in your diet?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

Yay Jilly is out to play!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

Im supposed to be cleaning the bathrooms Greeky! 

Jodi-I am excited and motivated, I just have to stick to this to see results. I think they are really against added fats. I'll find out. Lucky me-my gf was on the same plan as me last year, so Ill just ask her. She lost A LOT of pounds on this same type of plan.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

I wish there was a machine u could hook up to your body and it tells you EXACTLY what YOU need to do to lose fat! Also a built in calorie counter for what you ate that day, and also for stuff you are thinking about eating LOL


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

greeky, I'm pretty sure they will invent something similar soon


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

Is it just me or does 8oz of meat/protein at a meal seem like a lot?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

It's alot.  Usually more than one chicken boobie.  Craig eats 8oz.


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

Jill- the protein in you'r new diet is not balanced in every meal.. in one meal you would have over 30 grams of protein and the other meal you would have less than 20.. is this how they planned it out for you?


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

where you get the diet yogurt? is it just a low fat yogurt? 
How much 2 oz. oats? is it 2/3 cup?


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

The plan is not balanced, I dont ever think i said that, but I know it isnt. Im supposed to be at about a 40/60 split, but some meals being so high in protein Im probably more like 50/50. I dont know how they come up with the numbers. Safeway makes 'diet' yogurt, sweetened with aspertame. It is sooooooo yummy. 2oz oats is about 1/2 cup Sara.


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

It's about calories and daily total, not freaking out on each meal need to have certain amount of protein.. like now you can have just an apple and some cheese or PB in one meal  

the yogurt is sugar free ? just made with aspertame? what's the name of the yogurt?


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

Jill- are you counting the protein/fat/carb ratio in each meal? or just the daily total?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Jillie...your not suppose to be counting.  stop trying to figure out the numbers.  Just try it and see how you do.  Then, if it does not work, have Donna modify it for you.  please........


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

Sara, I think the plan is more like 3 Bigger meals, and 3 snacks. Im just couting cals, the have a pre-made list of foods / portions with the cals next to them. I am just counting calories in each meal-kinda annoying.

The yogurt is "safeway" brand, made by lucerne. It has carbs and protein, no fat or sugar. Sweetened with aspertame.


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jillie...your not suppose to be counting.  stop trying to figure out the numbers.  Just try it and see how you do.  Then, if it does not work, have Donna modify it for you.  please........


Im already sorta modifying it. I just cant see paying some one $65 to say, ya you can drop an oz of meat in meal 4-I can only eat so much. I will be talking to my gf who did the same sort of plan, and get her opinion.


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

do you count the calories from veggies? 

I'll have to look for this yogurt


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Jillie....do not modify that diet.  You paid someone to prepare it for you.  TRY IT as it is!  I mean if you wanted to do it on your own, you would not have seeked out someone else's help and forked over the $$ to do so.  I mean it's your money....I'm sure they will be more than happy to take it from you, but your not gonna see the results you want by always jacking with it.  LEAVE IT ALONE!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

Jill- JLB is right, wait for at least 3 weeks and see how you'r body reacts to it


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> do you count the calories from veggies?
> 
> I'll have to look for this yogurt


I am counting veggie cals


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Im already sorta modifying it. I just cant see paying some one $65 to say, ya you can drop an oz of meat in meal 4-I can only eat so much. I will be talking to my gf who did the same sort of plan, and get her opinion.




You went to them for a reason......now let them work for you!  That is why you are paying them.  please.....


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes Jodie


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

But i just cant eat 8oz of chicken, seriously I wanna puke.


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

then, eat less in you'r snack meal


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

8 oz. cooked chicken = 64 grams protein!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

I know!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

DANG your right Jillybean that is A LOT of protein for one feeding! hmmm I wonder if you could just move a lil of it into one of your snacks. still keep it in there but just at a diff time?


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

Ill ask my gf what she thinks.


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

Today is 'cute boy day' at my work. Have seen 3 so far!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Try like Jen has suggeseted, move some of it over with your snack.  I could easily eat 8oz of meat in one sitting. I'm not meaning to sound harsh or mean, just want to see it work is all and to do so, ya gotta give it a chance.


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

But dont you think 2100 cals is a lot in order to lose weight Jodie???(just wondering) Didnt you say you eat like 1100?


----------



## jstar (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Jill!

Jodie is right do not modify the plan. What I would do is call them and ask if you can eat the rest of the protein in one of your smaller meals until you are ready to eat 8 oz at once. Keep the portion sizes to what they said - no more and no less. If you eat less you just end up hungrier and it will backfire. I am just speaking from experience. 

You are doing great so far hun, I have NO DOUBT you can do this!!!!

PS -Is that sf yogurt only available in Canada? We don't have Safeays here and I have never heard of lecerne. (can you send me some )


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't think 2100 cals is too much for you Jill.  Of course though I think it could have been portioned out differently.

If this bothers you why don't you call them.  You're paying them so you have every right to question your diet with them.  Don't just start messing around with it.  That is when thing DON'T work.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Jillie...You have to keep in mind I am on a cutting diet, getting ready for a bbing show.  To me, that is a whole different ballpark than trying to loose weight for the summer.  I may be eatting that low, but once I stop that diet...I gain weight back.  Your trying to find what works to help you loose and stay at that weight.  I could easily eat that amount of food on the diet they have provided for you and them some.

If your having concerns about the amount of protein, call them and tell them your concerns, it part of what y ou are paying them for.  Have them adjust it for you, but you shouldn't adjust it yourself.  If I have concerns about my diet, Jon is programmed in my cell, I call.  He is there to work for me for what I am paying him for.

I'm sorry, this is just a subject that kinda irks me.  Be the type of client that trainers love...do as they say and the results will come!
Don't go to them with something in mind, then complain about what they say to do without even giving it an honest effort.  Voice your concerns to them, so they know what your true concerns are.  Jillie...I believe you can truly do this if you give it a chance...Please Call Donna and let her know your concerns about the amounts of proteins.  I'm sure they would happily adjust it for you.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Jstar...Dannon has a sf yogurt.  Do ya'll have a Super Walmart close to you?  That is where we had gotten it before.


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

Heres what my meals look like. You can substitue with another protein, veggie, starch etc.. the cals must say the same.

Snack:
½ cup diet yogurt	75
1 cup strawberries or ½ cup blueberries or 5oz carrots 50
					=125
Snack:
2 slices bread or 1 tortilla or 1 pits or ¾ cup rice	163
5oz chicken or 5.5 oz turkey breast		245
2 tsp ultra light mayo or 4oz carrots		40
				               =448

OR: 2scoops Whey		234
1 ½ cup skim milk		135
1 cup blueberries		82
								=451

Snack: 
1 oz cereal	100
½ cup skim milk       45
	             =145
	OR: 1 cup diet yogurt
	OR: 6 cups air popcorn	

Meal 1:
2 oz oats, sunny boy or shredded wheat       200
½ cup skim milk			45
				=245

Meal 2:
½ cup rice or 4 oz potato or 2/3 cup yam         109
8oz chicken or 8oz eye of round or 8.5oz turkey breast   392
½ cup peas or ½ cup mixed veggies or ½ cup corn	   60
					=561	

Meal 3:
½ cup rice or 4 oz potato or 2/3 cup yam	109
8oz chicken or 8oz eye of round or 8.5oz turkey breast  392
6 oz carrots or 3 cups of salad with T ff dressing	60
					=561	

					=2085


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Jilly!! Cute boy day eh??


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

Jodie-I just had 6.5oz of chix with my rice and veggies and that was way too much. Im having hamburgers for din din!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

hamburgers????  Oh my gosh, I would love to have one, but I just don't think I can.

We are going to a mexican food restaurant for dinner tonight w/ my brother and sister-in-law and I'll probably have my usual fajitas, no tortillas, no quac, no sc, water to drink...


Somehow though, I always think even this is cheating.  Is it?


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

Fitgirl, you can eat hamburgers-just use ext lean beef, lotsa spices, egg white, oats in stead of bread crumbs. Cook on the bbq, the fat cooks off and eat with mustard and veggies and rice. (no bun or cheese of course)


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

No ice tea Fit?  mmm


Jillie...you'll just have to get use to that amount of food.  You're gonna feel like your eatting alot.  Its because you are not use to it.  When I started mine the first time, I thought I was eatting all the time and I was always full.  It passes.

Hamburger....I could go to Fuddrucker's and seriously munch down on one of their 1/2 lb burgers with the bun and fries and go back for dessert.


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

Even if my guts hurt Jodie?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

You won't die.  Probably the rice has ya a lil bloated.


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

Majorly bloated today... Home time in less than an hour!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 9, 2004)

awwwwww *huggies*


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.apa.org/monitor/mar02/binge.html


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Jillie...why not try some 5-HTP.  Craig says it raises the seratonin levels, which would be the same effect people get when they eat sugary foods.  So if that article is accurate, it evolves from self esteem issues or depression which can all be related to low seratonin levels.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.wholehealthmd.com/refshelf/substances_view/1,1525,747,00.html


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

Jodi- this pill sounds great! But, what happens after you stop using it? would you go back to you'r disorder?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

Great article Jilly!!! It makes me really excited that I should be starting CBT soon.. and it mentions my school!

RUTGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info Jodie-I havent read it all yet. Can this be bought in stores?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2004)

Jill.....how are you this morning?  What's on the agenda for the weekend?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

I was taking 5-HTP for a while to aid in sleep and relax more.. it defintly helps!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

You should be able to buy it in stores.  Craig said GNC sells it.
I haven't tried it, so I am not sure if the disorder would come back.  I know with me, once I cut sugar out, I don't really crave it anymore.


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Fitgirl-I work today then have the next 3 days off! I dont know what Im gonna do with myself-ive never had 3 days off in a row unless Im gone on holidays! Granny's tomorrow , planning to have a tiny cheat MEAL, thats all. Not a cheat day 

AJ-can you buy 5-htp in stores?


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I know with me, once I cut sugar out, I don't really crave it anymore.


Thats what Im trying to do first. I dont want to resort to pills unless it absolutely necessary.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2004)

I hear ya....I had a cheat meal last night, well kinda, I tried to have quesadillas, but the tortilla wasn't crispy so I picked out the chicken and steak.....I did eat some of the rice and beans though....to be honest, it wasn't really good


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey Fitgirl-I work today then have the next 3 days off! I dont know what Im gonna do with myself-ive never had 3 days off in a row unless Im gone on holidays! Granny's tomorrow , planning to have a tiny cheat MEAL, thats all. Not a cheat day
> 
> AJ-can you buy 5-htp in stores?




LOL Im off too!!! Ive been keeping busy. this morning was awesome!!  wish I could go home for Easter or see my fam! 

we sell 5-HTP at work. they should have it in the one in Edmonton too. Call and see. its pretty cheap. like 15$


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I hear ya....I had a cheat meal last night, well kinda, I tried to have quesadillas, but the tortilla wasn't crispy so I picked out the chicken and steak.....I did eat some of the rice and beans though....to be honest, it wasn't really good


You and your rice and beans!!! I never buy beans, any recommendations?


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> LOL Im off too!!! Ive been keeping busy. this morning was awesome!!  wish I could go home for Easter or see my fam!
> 
> we sell 5-HTP at work. they should have it in the one in Edmonton too. Call and see. its pretty cheap. like 15$


Ill check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

I just talked with my gf who was on the same program as me for months, and said that I can switch the protein into diff meals, as long as I get the proper ratios of protein cals and carb cals in the day!! No more 8oz of chicken at once for me!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

awesome! I didnt think it would be too much of a prob as long as it was still the same daily totals!  

how have you been doin today girl?


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

Great, I like eating clean! Thanks for asking sweets!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

Jillie!  Great about being able to move things around.  Should help on the feeling so bloated and full!


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

My gf said the totals cals in are the main thing. Im gonna e-mail them to be 100% sure next week. This is just such a relief. Dont ya all think spliting the protein would be better anywase???????????


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

Yah I do!! it would be much more balanced throughout your meals!


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey peeps!

I need some advice, I think I walk like a complete idiot. Ever sice Ive been powerwalking on an incline I get these incredibly HUGE blisters on my heals. I ususallly then take a couple of days off of pw, and then when I start to pw again I just create another blister! Last night I went walking outside, 50mins, NO incline, and the blisters I have NOW are huge, and hurt like hell. I just put on 3 bandaids (on each heel) and am off to do cardio, the CT cause walking hurts! Any opinions or advice?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

Do your sneakers fit right sweetie?


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2004)

Happy easter all! Someone eat some chocolate for me!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2004)

Greeky, they all fit right, I think I just walk like a weirdo or something


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Jill- do they allow you to eat protein bars?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

I doubt it, altho you can ask a friend's opinion.  Most likely it's because of the incline, and of course if you already have blisters its really easy to get more even if you are not on an incline.  Try letting them heal, then walking withOUT incline to see what happens.  If the blisters return, then its not the incline. But I have a feeling that it is. Let them heal completely tho!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Jill- do they allow you to eat protein bars?


I highly doubt it. I dont eat em anywase! 

Greeky-I am taking a break from the incline.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2004)

It's your sneakers.  Just because you feel that they fit right doesn't mean they fit well enough for fast paced incline walking, running or jogging.  

I've used this site in the past to find out what fits right and it.  I didn't buy them there though, too expensive.

ShoeDog


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Jill- My trainer told me I can eat anything I want, only need to stay with my calories .. I'm going to ask him if protein bars are ok for some snacks (SOMETIMES)


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Jodi! Having any treats today?


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2004)

Protein bars are full of crap IMO sara. Id rather eat REAL food!!

I have a GREAT game plan today people. Im going to Grannys for easter din. Im planning to have my huge p shake with berries and milk b4 I go, that way I wont be able to eat much cause I'll be too full! Smart eh?


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Very smart Jill  just make sure you won't eat  

I know Protein bars are full of crap, but they better than eating out or eating unhealthy candy bars


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

sounds like a SUPER plan Jillybean!!!  Have a great time with the family too!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks Jodi! Having any treats today?


----------



## jstar (Apr 11, 2004)

Hi Jill!

Happy Easter!

Have fun at granny's!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 12, 2004)

How is it working for you Jill?  You'll get used to the amount of food you have to eat.  Once your metabolism kicks in, all will be good.

5HTP can be bought at any health food store.  The missus has some ...


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Nt! Its pretty easy. I think I can actually incorperate my p pancakes! (sub list) Why do you think my cals are so high? (2100) Im at a 55/45 split. Ive also been rearanging the meals-125cals at one and 561 is messed. Im taking some of the cals from the big meal and putting them into the small meals. Try eating 400 protein cals, and Im sure you'd wanna puke too! im keeping cals the same.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Jill!! Just caught up on your journal!!  I'm glad that you can break up that protein with your meals..that was an awful lot!! 

Hope you had a great Easter!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

I miss my twin! I think perhaps the high calories is good because it should prevent binges...which is way worse! 

****MUAHHHHHHH**** that's not incest, is it?


----------



## jstar (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Jill!

That is good they said you can split up the protein. I think by bumping up your calories to 2100 for a bit you will notice less of an urge to binge, I know I do when my calories are around maintenance 

Hope your having a great day!


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks J-star and Greeky!

Once again I am a failure. I dont want anybody to post and say "no Jill, you are not a failure or a quitter", cause Its true, and I accept that. I accept that my life revolves around food

Last night some deep issues from my past came up....I hadnt realized how deep I had burried these thoughts. Steves dad is a deep person, the most spirtual person one could ever meet. Talking to him is better than any shrink, for real. Ive been crying for hours off and on, and have came to relization that I have been hiding under my weight for ever. I have deep wounds from my past that need to heal-I need to get in touch with my emotions before I can get this weight thing right. I do not love myself-not enough anywase which is why I can not get this whole 'self esteem' thing right either.

My goal is to heal emotionally and mentally, rather than physically, which will come when the inside is healed. I dont expect anyone to undertand. But the outside is something that just covers up what I have been hiding inside for years. Its not about the food-I dont know why I sabotage weight loss, that is something I am trying to figure out.

Diets work-I know I can stick with the plan, Im just going to focus more on my "mental" state than anything. I can not concentrate ALL my efforts on food, counting cals etc.. when I need to heal from the inside first. The outside will then come..


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

JIllybean- you are such a smart woman-no matter what you say, I would never think you were a failure. we ALL deal with some sort of emotional imbalances and whatnot, and with a lot of ppl we try and let other things in life be more important first so we feel we can control something at least.. you are defintly on the right path sweetie, getting intouch with your inner self and what YOU truly need in life for self-peace and happiness is far more important than what we see on the outside. Your are truly a beautiful woman!!!    
Im very proud of you for taking the right steps to your happiness hun-your deserve only the best!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

Jilly, I love you, and I do understand.  Gotta heal the inside before fixing the outside.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Sending Hugs your way!!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

Jill, I didn't read everything you posted.. I just read the first paragraph saying that you are a faliure... Listen to me hon.. everyone thinks that he or she is a faliure.. but we are not.. No one is a faliure, you know why? because we keep on trying and won't give up.. I would say I'm a faliure because I binged for 3 months.. but no, I'm not a faliure and YOU are not a faliure.. just keep trying and you would be successful


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

Ladies-Thanks for always being there, I know I can count on my girls! 

I had a wicked back workout with Steve today. He pushes me like crazy, I am feeling it already in my lats.... . 45mins of kick ass cardio-the only thing is since Ive been doing more cardio today my knees have been acting up. Went for groceries and other house stuff-bought some 'easter' chocolate and ate it! (since I didnt have a thiing yesterday..) Wallymart was a ZOO! What was I thinking!

Steve is going to be so happy when he gets home-I made him lasagna! Its actually really healthy-ww noodles, lf cottage cheese and moza cheese, and ext lean beef! I may even have a slice tomorrow!  

I feel a little bit more at peace with myself today...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey darlin' ~ your lasagna sounds YUMMY! 

Sounds like u had a great workout..and I'm glad you feel a little more Peace!!

Omg.. I bet wallyworld was nuts. I ran in there on friday and it was a NIGHTMARE!! Uggg!


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

Yum!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh Yum!! I could dig it to that girl!! It Looks SO Pretty though..hehehe!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

what a gorgeous stove/kitchen! Im glad ur feelin better sweetie


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks! ANyone watch the swan? I luuuuuuuuvvvvvvv makeover shows!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

I Love the Swan!! My hubbie is hogging the Big screen though--I could go in my room and watch it though! Is it on now?? crud!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Jill-- Oh my gosh that Kristy girl on THE SWAN made me cry!!! She looks Soooo prettttty!!! I love her hair too!!  
awwwwwww!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Yum!




 ...I don't get none.


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

Dont worry Jodie, Ill eat a piece for ya! I like postin pics like you do, its fun! Im gonna do it more often now!

Stacey, ya Kristie looked so good on the swan. I wish I could get lipo and boobies for free! The only thing about these makeover shows is that the people have such low self esteem, the need to fix the problem inside first, IMO. The still will have crapy husbands and low paying jobs even though they have big nockers and no gut!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> The only thing about these makeover shows is that the people have such low self esteem, the need to fix the problem inside first, IMO. The still will have crapy husbands and low paying jobs even though they have big nockers and no gut!



AMEN!


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

Greeky-did you check out that site yet?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Jill I was thinking the same thing when watching the show. They may be pretty on the outsides now..but too me the hardest thing ever is believing in yourself and taking care of the insides!!!

I know..I wish someone had paid for my boobs..lol!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

Yea but I had to register then wait til they activate my account  I think I remember that diet.. I thought it was pretty crazy..


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

I think it would be very easy to follow Greeky.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

LOVE the stove!!!!!!!!!!  damn you must have a real nice kitchen!!! 
I love pics too-I just started to post more  

that lasagna looks good! eat some for me!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I know..I wish someone had paid for my boobs..lol!!



I wish someone would pay for the missus additions ... that would be great downpayment for a serious hottub.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2004)

Jill ... are you not following Donna's program now that you've decided to go internal first?


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

Nt-Im not My insides are what Im really focusing on right now. That was the biggest thing that I had to fifure out-healing from within. Unfortunately weight loss will come next. Im not gonna stop training or sit on the couch all day and eat crap all day, Im still pretty much on track. Ill still post my meals Im thinking.  Thanks for your concern.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2004)

well my dear, you do what you think is best.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I wish someone would pay for the missus additions ... that would be great downpayment for a serious hottub.


No Kidding Nt!!!

HI JILL!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

Heres me and my cousins boy on easter!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2004)

...


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2004)

btw ... you look great!


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Nt!

Have you looked outside lately?? SNOW! This weather is sickening!

Oh ya, hear about the drug bust in MY neighbourhood? Real classy. Almost as bad as all the shootings in your neck of the woods!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

AWWWWWWWW Jillybean you are SOOO pretty!!!   


HA! we had snow last week too!  Canada SUCKS!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks AJ, except my eyes are almost closed!

 Atleast the snow is pretty much melting as it hits the ground.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2004)

got a window at work ... and I do see the lovely snow/rain ... it kinda takes the steam out of our bike buying adventure we were  going on this weekend.  It does make buying a house and having a nottub that much more important.  Nothing like a little birthday suit hottubbin'  

drug bust ... they weren't mine :gulp:  
What did they get in the bust?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

AWWWWWWWWWW CUTE BABY & JILL YOU LOOK SOOO PRETTY IN THAT Picture!!!! Your hair looks great!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

SNOW! OMG!!!!! It Is APRIL! Does it always snow there in April?!?


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

Nt-weed LOTS of it.

Thanks Stacey. WHat is it you are taking for you knees? Im off right away to the store and gonna look for something. The have really been acting up lately.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2004)

it doesn't always snow, but the motto here is:
april showers bring may flowers.

this just happens to be wet snow - more like white coloured rain.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

u look so cute and ur cuz does too!!!!  

OF COURSE my twin is cute.. good genes


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Nt-weed LOTS of it.
> 
> Thanks Stacey. WHat is it you are taking for you knees? Im off right away to the store and gonna look for something. The have really been acting up lately.


Hey honey! Sorry I didn't see this earlier when you were going to the store
My knee hasn't bothered me this week too bad..but of course I haven't done cardio since Saturday (due to cramps) I have lifted...and was able to do my lunges tonight w/o too much pain. I'm taking 3-4 advil at a time when the pain gets real bad. I have also been wearing a knee brace under my work clothes--that helps me SOOO much!! Also if it gets real bad I take generic painkills.

Sorry your knee is killing you  honey. I know all the jogging and powerwalking I have done in the last month to two months has really bothered it. Noticing this week its not as bad. 

Uggg...feel better honey!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> u look so cute and ur cuz does too!!!!
> 
> OF COURSE my twin is cute.. good genes


True...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

Glucosamine and Chondroitin maybe MSM too will do wonders for your joints.  I have a bad left knee and it helps ALOT!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 13, 2004)

I use a Gluc/Chon/MSM combo.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

awww good to know Jodi--thanks!! I know it was for Jill..but I was curious what was out there we could take!! Dang & I just went to the vitamin shoppe today...lol!


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks girlies! Its really been acting up lately, since Ive upped my cardio.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Have to agree with Jodi, glucosamine/chondroitin definitely really works wonders for your joints. That's the truth!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> I use a Gluc/Chon/MSM combo.


Do you like the combo?  I've buy the Gluc&Chon and then buy MSM seperately.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

How does that react to someone who is allergic to sulpher?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> How does that react to someone who is allergic to sulpher?


Uggg.....I'm not sure.  I did just find this if it helps.    Although, I though sulpher was different than sulfites but I could be wrong.



> Can I use glucosamine and chondroitin sulfate if I'm allergic to sulfates?
> To be safe, patients with sulfate allergies should just take glucosamine hydrochloride (not sulfate), and skip the chondroitin sulfate. (I have not found chondroitin in anything but a sulfated form.)
> Shark cartilage may be a substitute for the chondroitin sulfate, but there's no guarantee that the shark cartilage is not sulfated, as well. I do not recommend experimenting to see if your sulfate allergy applies to these substances.
> 
> People can have allergies to almost anything they can put in their mouths. Despite reading many studies and hearing from hundreds of patients taking glucosamine and chondroitin, I have yet to find anyone with a true allergy to glucosamine and chondroitin sulfates. (a true allergy would produce symptoms such as hives, itching, breathing difficulties, swelling, a drop in blood pressure, passing out, etc.) Still, I suspect that there are people who will be allergic to glucosamine and chondroitin, just as there are people who are allergic to peanuts, strawberries or shellfish and other common food substances. Be careful if you have, or think you have, any food allergies, for severe allergies can be life-threatening.



http://www.drtheo.com/qa_supplements.html


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2004)

Jill- Just saw you'r pict and you'r nephew.. first the baby is so adorable .. and you are so cute!!! very pretty


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Sara. 

Im gonna try what you suggested for my knees Jodi-they are in some serious pain today. What type of dosage do you recommend?

Today sucks!!!!! There is about 3 feet of snow outside, and it keep comin down!!!!! Its like its the first day of winter! I just put away my snow brush and mittens yesterday. And I thought spring was finally here.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## jstar (Apr 14, 2004)

awww Jilly I am sorry it's snowing out! It's raining here again, it's suppose to all week 

Oh my I don't know which pic is more beautiful the one of you and your nephew or the one of that yummy lasagna you made Can you post the recipe? BTW - I can tell from that pic you have GREAT symmetry! and purty curly hair 

I have dealt with similar "self-sabotage" issues re:my diet so I know there is more to it than meets the eye. Definitely do talk to someone, read, and talk to us here....all these things will make it easier on you mentally over time. When we feel like failures because we don't often explore the issues at hand and instead pretend they don't exist. I have done this before because I felt I had no one to talk to and no one would understand but the truth is that there is help out there just waiting and all you have to do it ask. Good luck to you hun. I know you will come out the other side feeling like a new woman


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

I may wait till after these shows before trying Glucosime.  I can see myself up there sporting a nice batch of red hives all over my body and itching.   Be almost as bad as last year with the poison ivy I had three weeeks before that woudln't go away.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

Jill - I just use the recommended dosage on the bottle.


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

Edmonton sucks!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

is that today Jillybean???


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

AJ. No more sandals for me


----------



## jstar (Apr 14, 2004)

Which house is yours Jilly? Looks like you are on a cul-de-sac? 

"sending sunshine your way to melt the snow"


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

You are too cute J-Star. You cant see my house cause I took the pic from my computer room window. Yes, I am in a cul-de-sac They have 'warnings' on tv bout how bad the roads are!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Edmonton sucks!



Well then move . Heehee  Even Missouri's not that bad .   You could workout with me !   And Then we could cool down by taking a ride in the 25th anniversary vette That I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy tonight .


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

get your butt South chickie!!!!!  We have lots of sunshine today!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Well then move . Heehee  Even Missouri's not that bad .   You could workout with me !   And Then we could cool down by taking a ride in the 25th anniversary vette That I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy tonight .



Where at in Missouri do you live???


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh My gosh---thats today Jill!! Thats a lot of snow!! Yuck!! Sowwwwwwwwwwy--come to Texas!! Buy a house here!!

Its in the 70s & Sunshine!

ohhhh thats right..Jodie was already bragging about our weather..haha..


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2004)

Ahhhh!  Poor Jill!!  I thought I had it bad with all the rain!!  I think we should BOTH move south!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 14, 2004)

I just looked at your picture Jill, first off- love the hair!!  That baby is adorable and you my dear, are sooo pretty!! You are no where's near fat, chubby, overweight- anything!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Edmonton sucks!



Wow ... Edmonton really does suck ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Heres me and my cousins boy on easter!





Awwww, look how precious

The baby's cute too!!!  

You are so pretty Jilly


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

You guy are too sweet with all your compliments!


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

04/14

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 1 Scoop protein, 4 small strawberries, hm pb cookie Im glad im givin these all away!

Meal 2: 4oz Turkey breast, ww pita, homeade greek salad<--peppers, tomatoes, cukes, onions, few olives, feta light, ff dressing!

Meal 3: 5oz chix, greek salad

Meal 4: 3/4C Cottage cheese 1%, rice cakes

Meal 5:-----

WORKOUT:
Tris, 1H cardio! 
Was supposed to do my least fav workout bis & tris today, but instead of taking tomorrow as my rest day Im gonna workout and do bis alone! (with some cardio too!)


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> homeade greek salad



I think I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

I could eat the whole bowl sis!!! 

Greeky is finally here to play!


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

I just bought the best new cute 'single' servings of 1% cottage cheese. (ya ya, i bet you americans already have these, but they are new here in Canada!) They are in the little containers like yogurt comes in-18G of protein!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

where did you get those???? 

Jillybean diet looks yumm yumm. I love greek salad too!


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

Wallymart!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Where at in Missouri do you live???



Stacey,
In a little bitty town of 1000 people. Kind of between the Lake of The Ozarks and Truman Lake. About 25 miles south of the State Fair City ( Sedalai)  Been here ?


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Gary, BTW thanks for the-you-know-whats!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Stacey,
> In a little bitty town of 1000 people. Kind of between the Lake of The Ozarks and Truman Lake. About 25 miles south of the State Fair City ( Sedalai)  Been here ?


Ummm No I don't think so. I have been to Kansas City..and to Clinton, MO.. My hubby has family(aunts,uncles, cousins, grandparents) there. SMALLLLL Town!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Jill!  Meals look Yummmmmmy!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Jill...... 

I love greek salads.....I love feta cheese....can't have it too often of course, but I still love it


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

Did you watch the idol yet Stacey? Im watching it in 30 mins.


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey Jill......
> 
> I love greek salads.....I love feta cheese....can't have it too often of course, but I still love it


I get feta light! Atleast this salad is super healthy!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Did you watch the idol yet Stacey? Im watching it in 30 mins.


Hey Jill!! Yep I watched it!! I thought it was really pretty good tonight!! I voted for LaToya..although I think Fantasia & Jasmine were great..actually everyone did pretty good!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Ummm No I don't think so. I have been to Kansas City..and to Clinton, MO.. My hubby has family(aunts,uncles, cousins, grandparents) there. SMALLLLL Town!



WOW !  I go to Clinton a lot. I try to stay away from KCMO though . Don't like big cities


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

COOL!! So it must be Semi Close!! Yeah we just had to fly into KC! Didn't spend anytime there!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

Morning Jill!!  How are ya today Sweetie???


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Saphy and Gary! 

Im feelin sorry for myself today, havin a 'fat' day. Binged last night on CRAP and the scale really shows it, so does my tummy Its my fault, and there is nothing I can do about it now, except get back on track today and throw out the last 3 fucking pb cookies!!!!!!!!!    Im realizing I just cant have that crap in my house or i will eat it all, I thought I had some control but I guess I dont. I hope the hour of cardio I just did might reverse some of the damage I did last night.

Besides my normal weekly rant have a super day all!!!! I will in the 2 feet of snow!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Drink lots of water today Jillie!  It'll flush it all out.  Throw the cookies in the trash.   Don't stress it too much, say Fawk it and start new today.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Jill!!! I agree with Jodie--throw them away and forget about it!!! 

I didn't do well last night either!! Had some chex mix & about 10 M&M's!  

It is a new day!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

oh my Gawd!  Stacey.....10 m&m's?  ummmmm....shhhh


just kidding, that isn't too bad either...Now how much of the chex mix?  if only the serving amount listed on the bag, you'll be alright too.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Jodie~ I know I don't know why I did b/c My tummy was bothering me..

I had 1/2cup of chex mix. I'm anal--I measure it out


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

10 m&m's and 1/2c chex mix won't kill ya.  Were they plain or with peanuts?  only green ones?  LOL

Seriously, that is just a sm. snack. and wasn't anything that was way out of control.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Jodie!! Thanks!!! I didn't feel guilty about having it last night--just know I should add it to my totals!!

My M&M's were plain. I bought a tiny bag of them at the gas station 2 wks ago and forgot about them. That itty bitty bag will last me awhile!

Plus- going rollerblading tonight-so I will work it off!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

ok...everyone come over to my house....


we'll eat junk together and be miserable and full together.  Then we will go do rollerblading with Stacey at her place.

I'll make the Rice crispy treats and cookies...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Aww sounds like FUN!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

We gotta get Jillie out of that darn snow!  She needs sunshine!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

You guys are too cute!!! I think Im gonna go to GNC and see if they carry that htp5 stuff. Is that what its called Jodie?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

I think so.  5-htp.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Can you buy it canada?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 15, 2004)

Yep ... the missus gets it.  I'll ask her where she gets it from.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

I called, GNC carries it.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 15, 2004)

what are you taking 5htp for?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Jilliebean!!!

I think you'll like the 5-HTP girlie, I did. made me sleep much better.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

What is that 5-HTP???


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Nt-Mainly for the depression and carb cravings. I dont know now If im gonna get its cause of the possible side effects-it also says dont combind with e&c..


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 15, 2004)

oh ... hey Jill, do you have a big pic of Steve?  If I remember correctly, you says he works out at the SS clubfit.  If I see him, I could say hello.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

There are some pics of him in my gallery! He got a membership and goes usually every second Friday, otherwise he goes to the y. He will be there tomorrow! He luuuuuuuuvs ss cf its just too far for him to go to daily.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAA a customer just dropped me off a ferro roche chocolate egg thing! Theres like 12 or so chocolates in it. I only had 1.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 15, 2004)

what time does he usually go for?  Do you have any problems of me introducing myself?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Jillie!!!  throw them in the trash or feed to other co workers.  hehe...If I was there I'd take all of them.  ummm....what are they?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmm yum I love those Jill--can you give them away to anybody at work!!!???? Hmmm??? 

The 5HTP pills are for depression & Carb cravings??? hmmm I want some!!!!

What are the side effects??


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2004)

Stay strong Jill, don't touch the chocolate


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 15, 2004)

5-HTP shouldn't be used with any SSRI Anti Depressants..so if you are on any of them stay away.

5-HTP has many uses and is really dose dependant...they come in 50mg capsules....1 cap should curb your appetite and elevate mood....2 caps may be needed for larger people....4 caps will put you to sleep...good, deep sleep..and is good for releasing GH while you sleep.

1-4 a day can be used as a mild anti-depressant/appetite suppresant....just be sure and spread them out or you may find that you are tired.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Interesting!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

He's a walking medical book.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Cragie!!!

I went to GNC but didnt buy the htp, I did buy low carb wraps and 'triflex' (glucoamine, chondroitin, msm) to hopefully help with my bunk knee.  

Im still only at "1" chcolate, Im making my co-workers eat em all!!!

Jodie, luv the new Avi!!

NT-what time will you bet at cf tomorrow????


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> He's a walking medical book.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

thank you Jillie!   It's an old pic, but I like it.  

Awesome deal with just the one chocolate! I've done good with the chex mix today, only a lil amount.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 15, 2004)

we usually get there around 5:30 ... and with this new workout (almost double the number os sets we were doing)  we're there for almost an hour and a half


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Darn! He will be there in the am. 10ish. He says he gets such a pump in that gym!! Great music, people, everything!

Thanks Jodie. I work till 9-6 more hours to avoid that friggin chocolate!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

04/15

M1: 1/2C oats, 1 S protein, 3 strawberries, splasj of skim mlik
M2: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cottage cheese, protein, 1ew, 4 strawberries
M3: 4oz chix, mayo lt, ww pita, 1 sf yogurt (small container)
*1 bite of chocolate* 
M4: Hm greek salad, 1 cottage cheese (small container), 1sf jello container
M5:

WORKOUT:
Bis, 1H cardio


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

Jilly we both had ONE chocolate today goooo us!!!!!  

I always think I have some control but then I'll give in then get upset at myself for not having control! Here's what I say darling, it's better to get rid of all those things right now from your house.  You don't have to worry about control if you have nothing to control yourself from! Yeah you may be thinking.. but I NEED to have control etc etc.. BUT I think you're actually better off making your life easy now, getting rid of all junks as soon as you get them! Then, as u get closer and closer to goal and you are HAPPIER.. the control will come automatically.. as long as u dont deprive your body of the stuff it needs!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks sweets!!! You are right, for sure! I dont have any junk really at home except 3 homemade pb cookies ! (havent decided what im gonna do with them yet) Im at work for a few more hours and the chocolates are sitting in the back. NO MORE FOR ME! Im still at "1" for the day! Yipeeeeeeeee!

Thanks for the pm!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah Jill! Great control today!!!

Awesome post Greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

Yay!! I am craving chocolate, all I really want is ONE more piece.. but I don't know where my mom hid it anyway 

Yes, I actually have her hide stuff from me, and if I find it and she finds out, she finds a new place to hide it LOL

As for the pm, the guys on my journal were all wondering  hahahahaha!!! None of their business!!!!

PB cookies.. give them to me! Ill dip them in chocolate


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Thats so funny Greeky!!! I hide my food from me!!! Sometimes it works..& when I find it its old and nasty and goes in the trash!!LOL


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

I keep thinking about that friggin chocolate! I almost caught myself sneaking 1 more piece.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

What kind of work do you do?? Notice your there till 9pm!!

NoNo choc!! ( I have no room to talk, I just had a piece of sugarfree chocolate) I'm caving bad today!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

I work diff hours. I work for Telus (phone, internet, cellular company). I like working some nights, then I can workout from 8-10am, my fav time at the gym!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

OH NEAT! I would like that also!!!!  You don't get bored with the same old borging hours!! Neat!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

STAY STRONG!!!! Drink lots of water to fill up the tummy!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

I dont wanna go home from work, those cookies are calling my name!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

throw them out as soon as u get home!

those starving children in africa dont care if u eat them!


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2004)

Jill- before you go home, stop by a supermarket and get lots of fresh veggies eat them before you step to you'r house  
or just buy few apples


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

I just started laughing out loud and can't stop. You are too funny greeky!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

I think I have a banana at home. Its probably as bad as the cookies.


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2004)

a banana as bad as the cookies?? are you kiddin???


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

stop, i'm blushing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 <-this is makin me laugh!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Me too! 

Sara, sugar is EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

Sugar =


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Show me some more funnies!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2004)

At least the sugar in the banana is natural .. I'm eating bananas now


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

True.


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2004)

then eat the banana if you still craving for cookies


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry, my face is not a smiley. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Ok time for me to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good night darlin!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Nighty nighty !


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2004)

Greeky, where do you get all these smilies?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

oh my gosh---I'm laughing at Jill & Greekie

and ummm yes..banannas are not that good for you..not that bad..but not that good!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

www.mysmilies.com


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning cutie !


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I work diff hours. I work for Telus (phone, internet, cellular company). I like working some nights, then I can workout from 8-10am, my fav time at the gym!




Jill my dear ... we work for the same company.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

morning jilly billy


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Jill my dear ... we work for the same company.


Do you really NT??

Hi babsie, and Gary!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 16, 2004)

yep ... I'm at Telus Plaza south


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

South?? Where is that? Downtown?

I work for mobility.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 16, 2004)

downtown ... 10025 Jasper Ave.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning Jill  Hope your having a good day so far!!   Did all your snow melt yet?


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh-Telus plaza. The south threw me off!!

Hi ANdrea!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 16, 2004)

they refer to the two buildings next to each other as south and north.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Jilly Bean!!

How are you today you beautiful woman you?????


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Thats sooo neat you and NT work for the same company!! COOL

Happy Friday Jill!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Jilly Bean!!
> 
> How are you today you beautiful woman you?????


Morning sweets, fellin great today...except I was late to work. WHY? To much cardio...Ya the gym comes before work some days!!! Actually most of the time! he he 

The chocolates are still in the back, havent had 1!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thats sooo neat you and NT work for the same company!! COOL
> 
> Happy Friday Jill!!!



it is kinda neat.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey girl!!! Thats cool you got your cardio in..hehe On being a little late to work!! Good Excuse 

Whatcha doing this weekend??

Yeah No chocolate!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

Am cardio is my fav Stacey! Working all weekend

I had 1 chcoclate today. The upside is that is was just 1.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

Just one thats great honey! Can I have one too


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

one chocolate is better than 10 or a whole box!  

did it warm up there yet Jillybean??? its cold here!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

Jillian where are you? I miss u!!!! Seems like our schedules are off!


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

I had 2 now, chocolates. Im leaving work in a few minutes. Im cranky today 

Aj, the weather is semi-cold.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

Awww. go home and take a bubble bath


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

04/16

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 1/2scoop protein, 100g strawberries
Meal 2: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cottage cheese, 8g protein, 1 ew, 100g strawberries
Meal 3: 1 ww lc tortilla, 3oz chix, diet yogurt-small container, veggies
Meal 4: 1oz chix, cottage cheese-sm container, hm greek salad, 1 sf jello
*2 bites of chcocolate
Meal 5: 1 ww lc tortilla, bite of cheese, 2 sf ff fudgsicles
*microwave light popcorn, I am in soooooo much pain. I think Its from those friggin tortillas, 13g of fiber/1. The only reason I ate the popcorn is to get something dry in my tummy. Im dying here. No more ww lc tortillas for me.

WORKOUT:
Shoulders, 40 mins cardio


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

r u sure its not the cottage cheese honey?

u got any of those enzymes lying around? drink some hot tea (peppermint, ginger, or fennel if u have altho any hot tea will do) the hot tea will do wonders to relax your tummy, and all the ones i mentionned are helpful in digestion! feel better soon sweetiepie

next time no popcorn! itll only make things worse.. go with fat free saltines/crackers if u have them


----------



## Jill (Apr 17, 2004)

I am totally pmsing today. The other day i bought "reg", extra creamy pb for those cookies. BIG MISTAKE. Last night I caught myself sitting on the couch with the jar and a spoon! T threw the jar out this mornin...


----------



## Jill (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Greeky. I just went to bed shortly after. I know it was not the cottage cheese though, it was a different knid of tummy ach. Stupid me I brought one of those tortillas for my lunch today. I will only have 1 today.

I cant have crackers in my house either Greeky...


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

I have done that before Jillybean-not the spoon though!  

glad you are feeling better today girl!  

you stuck working too??


----------



## Jill (Apr 17, 2004)

All weekend Aj, and Im super Cranky, again..


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I am totally pmsing today.



You and me both


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> All weekend Aj, and Im super Cranky, again..



Hi Jill ! 

Hope you're better today .  Close your eyes and go to your happy place  !  Serenity now ! Serenity now !  LOL

Have a good day Sweetie !


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Gary

04/18
Today... +   +   A mixed emotion type of day..


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

Whoever invented PMS should be punished! 

*HUGS* Sweetie! Do something that makes u happy like go out shopping, work out, go for a walk, etc.


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

Jill- I feel you'r pain hon.. I'm having problems with my tummy too! again  
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2004)

Hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

Ive been customizing my foods on fitday and am loving it!!! This is how Im going to track my food now. Does anyone know if you can copy meals from fitday to paste here?


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Stacey Hope you're enjoying your weeekend!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

Jillybean- you can create an ONLINE access thingy so that you can just paste the link here and eveyrone has access to you food journal there.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

I see a spark of sunshine coming from my Jillian.


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

How you do that AJ?


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

04/18

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 1 scoop protein
Meal 2: Protein pancake with 1 T coco
Meal 3: 1 ww lc tortilla, 3oz chix, 8 mini rice cakes
Meal 4: 1/2C skim milk, 1 scoop protein
Meal 5: 1 ww lc tortilla, 3oz chix, 2C lettuce, ff dresseing
Meal 6:

So far: 1525cals, 171P, 151C, 34F I luv fitday!!! 

WORKOUT: Did chest REAL heavy, just for a change, 40mins of cardio.

Bought more of those 'mini' containers of cottage cheese and new 'source' yogurts sweetened with splenda. Im excited for my last meal!! Oh ya I love my new lc ww tortillas too!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I see a spark of sunshine coming from my Jillian.


Yup, I feel a little bit better, ate clean ALL day for once. Still pmsing though. Yay me.


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

Jill- you still following the same plan that they gave you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

Jill, when you eat clean for a long time do you ever notice that your PMS'ing tends to subside from month to month, or you lose it all together?  

Just asking, of course this month, I had virtually no PMS'ing and I attribute it to the SesaThin, but I've never had much to begin with -- at least for about a year now.   I attributed that to working out (less stress) and eating cleanly....

I wonder if I was the only one


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

My periods are MESSED! Im on the pill, i I really only get it every 2nd or 3rd month. Stress and binging may have to contribute to that, or even the e/c. When you get to a really low bf it is normal to lose it all together.


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Jill- you still following the same plan that they gave you?


No Sara, my main goal is to eat clean and CONTROL binges.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> When you get to a really low bf it is normal to lose it all together.




Yep, I've heard that......I'm just glad there's no pms now -- so is the hubby


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

How many days did you try it for?


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yep, I've heard that......I'm just glad there's no pms now -- so is the hubby



I think I still PMS even though I'm not getting it.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

Great meals Jill  You broke the circle!!  Great job


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

Yay! your meals were SOOOO much better than mine today! I ate cereal in the morning and cake TWICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

was this a protein cake you made?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

Hahah I wish, one was carvel ice cream cake and the second was chocolate cake w/ choc chips.  Luckily I didnt gorge myself on it


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

start fresh tomorrow greeky.. I opened the fridge today to get my 5'th meal out and was craving the almonds and PB in there.. I had my yams anc chix instead


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

I know sara.. The ice cream cake I planned on, the other cake I didn't know about.. and the cereal.. well..


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

Tomorrow morning for breakfast, try cooked brown rice and mix it with whey protein and add some hot water if you want it to be warm creamy rice puddin.. if you want it cold make it tonight and leave it in the fridge.. you can add cinnamon and some fruits and almonds.. ( I can't add almonds now..


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

That sounds really yummy sara! But I am going to try to go dairy-free for a while and see how I'm feeling.  The soy creamer will definately help me do this, I can't live w/o my coffee right now!

Just over a month til graduation


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

You can use soy protein powder.. that's what I used with my cereal today..


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

Can u recommend any good ones? Any that I should definately avoid? Are they all protein or do they have fat and carbs too?

Thanks girl! I'm goin to bed good night 

u too night jilly even tho i dont think u r on


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

most the soy protein I see around here have 0-2 grams of fat.. the one I have, I bought from GNC they have 1 gram of fat, 2 carbs and 25 protein


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2004)

Jill,


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

... you gals really don't leave IM ...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi ya


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Yup Nt, us girlies are always on!

Hey Saphy, your avi is smokin as ever!!!!!!!!!

Just a  for me. Steve and I got in a fight last night and I DID NOT BINGE, or emotionally eat. Im so glad we got into the fight cause I just proved to myself that I DO NOT NEED TO TURN TO FOOD, to feed my emotions. I feel so good about that.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

excellent!  

I know the missus sometimes is guilty of that as well ... so  's up to you for that.  

Did you win the argument? 

You don't work at the mobility store in WEM do you?  Wetreked in there Sunday willing killing some time.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 
> Just a  for me. Steve and I got in a fight last night and I DID NOT BINGE, or emotionally eat. Im so glad we got into the fight cause I just proved to myself that I DO NOT NEED TO TURN TO FOOD, to feed my emotions. I feel so good about that.



 :bounce: 

GREAT JOB!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks all!!! I changed my sig, its been more than 2 days, but Im gonna update it every day that I stay on track-100%!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> excellent!
> 
> id you win the argument?
> ...


Were still kinda arguing. 

Im Not at WEM


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

okie dokie!   
Hopefully the arguement ends soon


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks all!!! I changed my sig, its been more than 2 days, but Im gonna update it every day that I stay on track-100%!



 You can do it Jillybean!!!  before you know it youll have endless days added up there!!


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

Way to go Jill!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> You can do it Jillybean!!!  before you know it youll have endless days added up there!!


Thats sorta my goal. 

Oh ya, the girl here at work is eating white cheddar popcorn(a weakness of mine) and gummies, and i did not have 1! Yay me.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS! I AM SO PROUD OF YOU!

I just wanna hug you and squeeze you  I am truly happy for both of us today!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

hi... i just wanted to say great job!! i'm on a week now with only one cheat this weekend! its tough.. but i'm glad to see other people overcoming this with me too!! keep it up!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ltennis299 *_
> hi... i just wanted to say great job!! i'm on a week now with only one cheat this weekend! its tough.. but i'm glad to see other people overcoming this with me too!! keep it up!


Thanks, feel free to visit any time! Is that you in your avi?


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

thanks! Yeah that's me!! 8 pounds ago!! hehe.. I'm getting there!! I'm right there with ya!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

You look great tennis!!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Jill!! you do too I've seen some of your pics! I'm working on getting lean. I want to see my ABS!!!! They never really have come out. That is my goal. So i've got about 10 pounds to where i will be very comfortable and ALL my clothes will fit nice again! I would ultimately like to get to 135lbs. But i will see how i feel at 140. I was at 142 for a long time!!! I posted in new members a little about myself...hehe. anyways thanks for the warm welcome.. you girls are great!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

04/19

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 1 scoop protein
Meal 2: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cottage cheese, 1ew, protein, 1 source yogurt
Meal 3: 1 ww lc tortilla, 3oz chix, 1/2C mini carrots, 8 crispy minis
Meal 4: 2C lettuce, 4oz turkey breast, 10 black olives, ff dressing, 1 source yogurt
Snack: 1 pink grapefruit, 1sf jello
Meal 5:3.5oz turkey breast, 1 slice ff cheese, 2cups shrooms, 1 diet yogurt

TOTALS: 
1657cals, 188P, 178C, 27F

WORKOUT:
1 Hour cardio,  , back 
My chest is sooooo sore from yesterday, I can barely touch it!!!!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

hey Jill.. yeah i've been learning about all you girlies!! reading all the journals and everything! How do i start a journal? I can't figure it out.. i would love to.. and help me stay on track and everything! thanks


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

HI Lt!!  Welcome!! youll def love it here!!!  
to start a new journal just hit the New Thread button at the top of this forum!  

Jillybean diet looks great!!! 
my chest is real soore too! my whole body is!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice diet hon but calories look a little low! I want you to up it because you and I both know eating too little leads to binges!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh, Im still gonna have 1 more meal when I get home, in about 30mins, ill try to post, but I might be watching the Oc. Maybe tomorrow then.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

OHHH ok. Carry on


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Jill--Just wanted to say Good Job on staying clean with food--after fighting! Thats hard with me also!! You are doing Awesome!!!!! 

 Way To Go!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 04/19
> 
> Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 1 scoop protein
> ...



Good job to me.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Throw some carrots, tortillas, grapefruit and yogurt my way!!!

Your doing awesome chickie!!!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

wow jilly!! super job today!! tomorrow will be day 3 already stayin strong!!!   .. thanks for all the support on my 1st day here!! night!


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

Good Job Jill!!!  
next time you see it's day 100


----------



## Jenny (Apr 19, 2004)

You're doing so great!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks to my girlies, the support really keeps me motivated.

GREAT workout-bis and tris, 50 mins of cardio!

No work today, about to tan and go to wallymart-the anxiety when entering that store....I HATE IT! I always hear the candy isle calling "jilly, come fatten up that ass"! No junk from their today, just paper towels and yogurt, and maybe some rice cakes!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

You're doing sooooo goood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Resist that junk sweetheart! Stare at fat people while you're in there if you need help resisting! 

I dunno if I ever told u the story.. once I was trying to resist ice cream at a chinese buffet, and so when I saw this um large girl get up and bring back ice cream, I said to myself "nope, no ice cream for me" then she got back up for ANOTHER ice cream


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

Thats right sis, we need to think like lean, healthy people!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> You're doing sooooo goood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Resist that junk sweetheart! Stare at fat people while you're in there if you need help resisting!
> 
> I dunno if I ever told u the story.. once I was trying to resist ice cream at a chinese buffet, and so when I saw this um large girl get up and bring back ice cream, I said to myself "nope, no ice cream for me" then she got back up for ANOTHER ice cream


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

I only wish wallmart had real meat and veggies like yours does Jodie!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 20, 2004)

yes that's it!! gotta think skinny! we have a walmart grocery store and a normal walmart!! i love it.. hopefully you'll get one soon.. they are the best. good job jilly.. you are doing soo good.. even more inspiration now! ohh i still gotta lift later tonight and get in some cardio good job today


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

04/20

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 1 scoop protein, 100g strawberries
Meal 2: 1/2C oats, 1 ew, protien, 1/2C cottage chees, 100g strawberries, 1sf jello
Meal 3: 4oz turkey breast, mustard, 1C lettuce/ff dressing, 2 of Jodi's oat/apple cookies
Meal 4: 10 soy crisps, 1 ww lc tortilla, 2oz turkey breast, 1 1/2C chinese veggies, 2sf jello
Meal 5: 2oz turket, 1 ww lc tortilla, 20 soy crisps, 10 olives

TOTALS: 1883 cals, 187P, 214C, 32F

Last meal will most likely be protein and fat  

WORKOUT: 50 mins cardio, Bis & Tris


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

omg dearie, u r doin so perfect!!!! come cook me some of that healthy yummy stuff that im too lazy to make 

Jodie, do u use the Stare At Fatties (SAF) method also?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

Jillybean things are looking SUPER darlin!!!!  
 Keep it up!!! I like seeing all those smiles coming from you!!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh Jilly you are doing awesome! Doesn't it feel so good to finally be in control?  I seem to have joined you girlies at the right time! We are all doing so good now. Greeky is doing great too


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 21, 2004)

Great job Jill!  Keep it up HUN!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 04/20
> 
> Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 1 scoop protein, 100g strawberries
> ...



Fairly happy with yesterdays meals, except the last one ALMOST turned into a binge..DIDNT let it! Cals seem to high  Im also pissed over my oats, after doing the math from the macros on the bag Im only going to eat 1/3C for a serving....(see diet section if anyone cares!) 

Have a super day peeps, Im off to do leggies . Oh ya wallmart was a DIFFICULT experience yesterday, they "sugar" pissed me off. (It kept srceaming my name) I bought a SMALL bag of sf hard candies, had 4 big mistake... So know I know I can only have a couple a day!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

why did you buy them if you knew it would only cause you trouble?   Now you are going to battle with how many did I eat ... too many ... maybe I can have one more ...


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

I bought them for a treat! (I knew they might upset my tummy if I ate TOO MANY) Im not scared of them, 1-2 a day will be fine, just not 4 at a time. Thanks for watchin me Nt!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

I'd hate to see you ruin your 3 day count ... going on 4 today


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Jill! I hear ya on the sugar calling your name in stores--uggggg!!

You are doing so Awesome!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> omg dearie, u r doin so perfect!!!! come cook me some of that healthy yummy stuff that im too lazy to make
> 
> Jodie, do u use the Stare At Fatties (SAF) method also?


Me stare?  Umm...... Try not too.  My sister is heavy, but she is doing really good on losing weight, she is following the weight watchers plan.  She probably started weighing close to 300, she's dropped 40 or 50 since going back to Weight Watchers.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

Jodie ... your sister is the kind of person I truly admire.  Being that heavy and doing something about it takes a great amount of discipline!  She should be commended.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

Jodie thats wonderful about your sister!!

My mom is doing "Curves" workouts, and she started tanning, and walking with her dogs...and working on eating right..I'm proud of her! She has lost 10lbs!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Jill  Keep on working honey  Doing great


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

Jenny, I love when you visit my journal, you are too sweet!

Im trying to stay on track today, Steve and I are having a lot of issues, and Im having some 'family' type problems-emotional stuff is really affecting me today. Im a mess.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm sorry you and Steve are having problems honey..  How long have you been living together?

Try not to let the emotions affect your eating, it will only make things worse. Don't use food to cope with it, it isn't worth it


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Jill!! I'm so sorry to hear you and Steve are still having problems!!! I'm here for you if you need to talk!!!

Thinking of you! I know it's hard!


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks Jenny. We've lived together for just over a year, been together for 4 1/2. I know not to turn to food today...It will only make me worse after.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

ohh I thought you guys were married!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

awww Jillybean I hope that you and Steve can work things out!! Im sure it all will!  try not to stress too much hun-only makes it worse! and good girl for not letting food control your emotions today, thats a big step forward! Im proud of you! 
hang in there!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

Aww sweetie! I am sorry you are not having such a great day! *HUGS* instead of turning to food, go for a walk, listen to some relaxing music, go to the bookstore, anything not involving food! It takes 21 days to make or break a habit, and 90 days for it to get REALLY ingrained.. so be good for 21 days and and then u wont really even think about food when ur upset


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 21, 2004)

ahh Jilly.. sorry about your day. Believe me.. the last year of my life was a rollercoaster..that still kinda is.. but now everything is turning out for the better. Just stay optimistic! you'll be fine i'm sure.. you are so strong! oh yeah and listen to greeky!! i'm taking her advice too! hmm why can't we think these things to tell ourselves when we are eating bad stuff?  well me at least  hope your day gets ALOT better!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

I believe it's cuz we use food to "numb" ourselves from whatever is hurting us.  We start eating and all of a sudden our brains just blank out.  I do believe that this is truly a matter of habit, and habits CAN be broken!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

You are cute Stacey-but we are not married, feels like it though.

AJ you have always been their for me, a big thanks to you, you are so encouraging.

Greeky and Lynnie I know you 2 can relate to the emotional eating and know how I feel. I left work 4 hours early-Steve and i are trying to work things out, I really hope we do. I didnt turn to food at all, and It feels pretty darn good.


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

04/21

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 100g strawberries
Meal 2: 1/2C oats, protein, 1/2C cottage cheese, 1ew, 100g strawberries
Meal 3: 1 ww lc tortilla, 2oz turkey breast, 2 hm oat cookies, 1 sf jello
Meal 4: 1 ww lc tortilla, 2.5oz turkey breast, 2 source yogurts, 10 soy crisps
Meal 5:------

Totals B4 meal 5: 1580cals, 22F, 198C, 148P

WORKOUT:
50 mins cardio, leggies


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

I hope you work it out too girly, but the mere fact that you want to work it out (and I'm guessing he does too) makes me believe that you will.  

Nice meals.. what are soy crisps?


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey sis! Soy crisps are mini rice cakes, but made with soy. They are real thin and crunchy. Sooooooo good! Thank god the bag is gone, counting out 10 sucks cause I really wanna eat the whole bag!!

Im putting in a lasagna for Steve, and not gonna have any! Seriously.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

What flavors do they come in?

Hey twin, I'm upset, I am talking to this trainer guy who seems to really understand that my body is different from the average girl (muscular and put on muscle easy) to see what he tells me.  However, he estimated my bodyfat at 28-30% from pics (probably accurate) and I am upset


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

I got white cheddar soy crisps, dont know what other flavors they come in.

Bf at 28? NEVER. Mine was 21%, I dont know how accturate that is but I think I have more bf, and maybe muscle than you. Why not get it tested? You should post some recent pics. 

Oh check out the recipe I found in the recipe section, I found it printed out here at home. I think Im gonna try it tomorrow after I get my toes done!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2004)

Go Jill, go Jill, goooooooooooo Jill


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

Jiilybean your diet looked great yestarday! how do you feel with that? how are cravings etc? Youve been doing so great!!  4 days!!!  
what did you have done to your toes???  


Viv hunnie dont get down on yourself!! thats just ONE guys estimate! I dont think you that high at all. why not have it tested as Jilly said if you really want to know. Youve been doing great already!! Im proud of you!


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey AJ and Jenny! 

I feel ok today Aj-I didnt emotionally eat yesterday, and I had a hard day. My last meal was egg whites and yogurt. Do you peeps think 1800 cals is too much??? Oh, I havent had any HUGE cravings, maybe its cause Im not restricting cabs. AND cause Im not eating emotionally.

Oh and AJ Im getting my toes done tonight, 'gel' toe nails, like my fingernails People think Its weird, but I like nice looking feet!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 22, 2004)

the missus eats rought 1750 cals ... as per Donna's plan.

I must commend you ... based on history, I was surely expecting to read this morning that you would have broken down and gave in to the emotional day.  You should really feel great that you didn't cave.  Although I don't think you're out of the woods yet, you should keep yesterdays events relating to your meals engrained in your memory for future reference!  Nice work Jill!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I was surely expecting to read this morning that you would have broken down and gave in to the emotional day.  You should really feel great that you didn't cave.  Although I don't think you're out of the woods yet, you should keep yesterdays events relating to your meals engrained in your memory for future reference!  Nice work Jill!!



Thanks NT. I know Im not out of the woods, YET.....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Jill! Day 4 -- I am SO proud of you!! I know how hard it is not to turn to food..and girl your kickin but!!!! I know that everything will turn out okay for you & Steve! 

Keep up the great work, Your meals look YUMMY! Oh I made homemade healthy oatmeal cookies tuesday night--the recipe on here the other night- Brought one with me to work!  They are good huh!

Take care - & Keep it up woman! You are So strong!


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

Stacey, check out the recipe I brought up the the recipe section-brownies

Oh ya Jodi's oat cookie recipe in her journal is yummy to. Ive controlled myself, and didnt binge. I froze the rest!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

HEY ME TOO-- I put mine in the freezer this morning!!!

Yum Brownies!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Sweetie!

I just caught up on your journal!  I am very proud of you, you are doing great.

I hope you and Steve work thing out!!

You KNOW I eat soy crisps too!  YUMMY!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 22, 2004)

congratulations on being good sweetie pie. I think 1800 or so is fine..


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey girlie!

ALMOST emotionally ate today, someone keyed my car, FUCK! My entire hood. Pricks.   

Didnt turn to food tough


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 22, 2004)

Those assholes! I would've seriously cried, I was so upset when somebody keyed my old car.  Do you have any idea who did it and why?  I mean, keying the whole roof is different from casually walking by and keying the side like some people do for "fun"

I'm proud of you for not turning to food darling.  You are so strong!


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

04/22

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cottage cheese, protein, ew, 50g strawberries
Meal 2: 1 lc ww tortilla, 2oz turkey breast, 1 grapefruit
Meal 3: 2 big rice cakes, 1 mini container cottage cheese, 1 C shrooms, 1 sf jello
Meal 4: 1 lc ww tortilla, 1 slice ff cheese, 2 big rice cakes, 1C lettuce-ff dressing, 2 sf jello
Meal 5: 2oz turkey breast, 1/2C skim milk, 1 scoop protein, 1-2C shrooms

Totals: 1489cals, 153P, 176C, 21F

Workout: Rest day...leggies very sore!


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2004)

Jill- You are doing Great!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Jillsan  That's a swedish way to make a nickname  Mine is Jensan 

Shrooms?  mushrooms, right? 

Great job on not turning to food


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey girlie!
> 
> ALMOST emotionally ate today, someone keyed my car, FUCK! My entire hood. Pricks.
> ...


 OMG !!!!  Those bastards!  Death to those who mess with Jill !!

Hi Cutie ! TGIF !!!  Youare doing soooooooo good !


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 23, 2004)

McGuire's (sp) scratch remover...available at Wal-Mart.....that stuff works great...of course it depends on how deep the scratch is....but it's like $7 and did a great job on my car..I was impressed.

Just put it on and really rub it in hard and see if that works before you go getting a new paint job (unless insurance covers it....then go for it!)

people who fuck with other people cars are the worst....they should impose the death penalty for that shit!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

Good mornin Jilly!  GOOD DIET!


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Greeky and Sara, Yup Im real proud of my eating lately, my weights been the lowest this am in weeks!! 

I like my nic-name Jenny! I have a sweedish nickname, thanks 

Cragie and Gwacton, ya those dumb asses who keyed my car!! Atleast its not that deep. Steve said they should be able to 'power polish' it out. Thanks for the tip Cragie, that was real sweet.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

thank goodness they can fix those scratches!!! I would have been real mad!!! people are sooo disrespectful sometimes!!  

Thats AWESOME that your weights going down! your making prog hun!! and doing so well! almost a WHOLE week!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Jillsan  That's a swedish way to make a nickname  Mine is Jensan
> 
> 
> Ah, sorta like the Japanese.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

That's awesome about your progress girlie


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey girlie!
> 
> ALMOST emotionally ate today, someone keyed my car, FUCK! My entire hood. Pricks.
> ...


Oh Mi gawd!! I'm So Sorrrry honey!! Thats horrible!!!!!!!!! 

However~ YOU ARE Doing SO wonderful with your progress--- 

How are you and Steve?


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

Stacey, The scratch is not deep at all, probably some stupid kids!!

Im very happy with my progress too-Im not really having any 'bad' cravings and it feels good.

Steve and I are working things out, we are fine now. Thanks for asking, I was a mess. I guess all realtionships have their ups and downs! I love him to death.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Hun!  Glad you and your honey are good!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Jill-- I'm glad its not a bad scratch!

Yes Every relationship does have their ups & downs at time.. Matt & I definatly do.. but he is still my Best Friend! I'm glad you guys are better! (makes for a better weekend..I hate starting a weekend off with a Fight)

Thats great no cravings!!WooHoo!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

I told ya baby, all couples fight, the key is knowing how and when to fight, and truly wanting to make it work on both sides.  Glad to hear the knews babycakes


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Glad to hear the *knews* babycakes



I need sleep


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

04/23

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 1 scoop protein
Meal 2: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cottage cheese, protein, 1 ew, 100gs strawberries
Meal 3: 1 ww pita, 3oz turkey breast, 10 olives, 3 big rice cakes, 2 sf jello
Meal 4: 4oz turkey breast, 1/2C peppers, 1C shrooms, few min carrots, 1 source yogurt, 1 grapefruit
Meal 5: 4 rice cakes, 10 soy crisps, bite of turkey, 1/4C egg whites

TOTALS: 1889 cals, 235C, 168P, 28 F
                                49%, 37%, 14%

*Carbs a little high today. 

WORKOUT: 
1H Cardio  , shoulders and trappies!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

another SUPER day in!!!  diet looks great girl! things are going right inline for you! 
what did you do for 1 hr of cardio?


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> another SUPER day in!!!  diet looks great girl! things are going right inline for you!
> what did you do for 1 hr of cardio?



Thanks sweetie!

Cardio: 20 mins precor crosstrainer
             40 mins reg crosstrainer!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

yea so happy to see u r still doin awesome!!!

whats the diff between the precor and the regular one.. i only know precors..

btw hon have u ever heard anythin about keepin your heartrate under 140 to burn the most fat? i am thinking about trying it


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

Greeky-I keep my heart rate as high as it'll go. usually 140-160MAX.

The reg precor, the arms dont move. The other machine is just  a 'cross tranier', I like em better, burn more calories and the arms move so it helps me get my hr up.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Greekie you want to keep it aerobic not anaerobic.  Its another one of those things you have to try and see what works best for you.  HIIT is anaerobic which gets your heart rate up, but you burn more during the day, while other types of cardio may be aerobic, which burns the fat at that moment, not all during the day.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Jodie, I'm still confused which will work better for me, but I figure I can try it..


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

So what heart rate do you recommend Jodie?

Im craving sugar tonight, I want black wine gums...  

***note to self, no stoping at safeways bulk bins....It'll pass***


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

What are black wine gums? I just went thru a pack of orbit gum..

Chocolate eggies? SF gum? SF Jello? A nice blended shake? Those usually help cravings...


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

Wine gums? You dont know what wine gums are?? I just pick the black ones out of the bulk bins, screw yellow gummies, yuck!

Ill be home in around 30 mins, I think I might have cho eggies. Havent had em in a while!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 23, 2004)

Gummy candy or chewing gum? I've never heard of wine gums either.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 23, 2004)

ur doin great gf!


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

thanks chiquita!! 

You ladies have never heard of wine gums??? WOW!
http://www.candyeveryday.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=39


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

I WANT WINE GUMS!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

well.. you've already got your wine (whine) just get some sugar free gum.. there ya go 

You dont wanna set your counter to ZERO do ya honey?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 23, 2004)

Ah wine gums are just gum drops or Dots...gotcha.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Jillie...I don't ever monitor my heartrate.  I usually don't do things at a real fast pace unless I am only doing a short amount of cardio, like 20 to 30 mins. 



Get sf gum Jillie!!!  No candy!  Think day 7!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Ah wine gums are just gum drops or Dots...gotcha.


They are better than dots, I've had those.

I know Jodie, day 7 is right around the corner. I think I will schedule a cheat next week-every 2 weeks or so. My tummy is growling!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

drink water if you have no gum.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2004)

I know what wine gum is!  And they're good  I could eat the yellow ones for you ya know  Great job resisting Jillsan  We don't need things like that


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2004)

Come on Day 7!!!! 

Have a great weekend Jill!


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2004)

I didnt give into the wine gum cravings!!! I still want em though. I may have 1 from the bulk bin when I go to safeway today. I did eat too many carbs yesterday, but Im finding carbs dont make me fat-its binging and too much food in a day. 

Have a super weekend all. I work today, tomorrow Steve and I are going shopping!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2004)

Good job on not touching the wine gums  One wouldn't hurt you I guess, but don't you think that will give you cravings for more?  That's what happens for me, so I rather just stay away period! 
Have a wonderful weekend sweets


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 24, 2004)

I agree, I can't have just one thing usually.  Even if I don't eat any more of that one thing, I end up going home and searching for the next thing I can have.. and the next.. and the next..

Shopping  Looking for anything in particular?


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2004)

04/24

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cottage cheese, protein, 1 ew, 100gs strawberries
Meal 2: 1 ww pita, 3oz turkey breast, 5 olives
Meal 3: Protein, 15 soy crisps, 1/2 p grapefruit
Meal 4: 1/3C oats, 1/2C cottage cheese, protein, 1 ew, bite of turkey breast, bite of Steves salmon, lettuce, shrooms, sf jello, hm oat cookie----waited to long to eat this meal, but was swamped at work. Ate too much at this meal.
Meal 5: 3oz turkey breast, 1/2C sf ff pudding

Total: 1672 Cals, 184P, 174C, 22F

Workout: Rest day


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2004)

Oh ya, and 2 black wine gums from safeway!!! Fixed that craving, for now anywase!  Day 7 and still strong and binge free, yipeeeee! Today is my rest day and Ive been hungry all day, I just wanna eat!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 24, 2004)

You are doing fantastic Jilly!! So proud of you..this is such a step in the right direction for you girl! Just wanted to stop in and say  for Jilly


----------



## atherjen (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 04/24
> 
> Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cottage cheese, protein, 1 ew, 100gs strawberries
> ...




 your doing SUPER!!! 7 whole days girl!! Keep it up!!  
what did you buy when you went shopping?? did you go to the WEst Edmonton mall???  

ughhh we got SNOW yestarday too!!! I feel your pain last week when you guys got it!!


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2004)

Another day with a great diet  
Sugar free pudding? is that made by Jello?


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2004)

Aj-I feel YOUR pain for the snow, it sucks this time of year. The only nice thing is that since its 'springy' out, it will melt fast!! Stev and i plan to go shopping today, ya probably west ed! 

Sara, the pudding is made my Jello. I used to always eat it, the whole box at once!! I was a good girl and measured out 1/2cup and ate it from the cup. The rest is still in my fridge. i was craving chocolate, and this satisfied me totally with min calories no fat and min carbs!


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Lynnie you havent been around, are things going ok???


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2004)

good idea Jill


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2004)

04/25

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 1 scoop protein
Meal 2: 1/2C oats, protein, 1/4C cottage cheese, ew's, 100g strawberries
Meal 3: 1/2WW pita, ew's, 1 slice lf cheese, 2 big rice cake, 1sf jello
Meal 4: 3 small slices pizza  
Meal 5: ew's

TOTALS: 1700 cals
142P, 175C, 42F

Hadnt plan to have pizza for din din, but a relative from out of town was in town and took a bunch of us out for dinner at a pizza steak house. Hopefully fitday is close in calculations! I ate good for the whole week so why not! I will still be counting down my days-I have been counting the days I am in control, and not emotionally eaten or binged. 

WORKOUT: 30mins ct, 30 mins stairmaster 

04/25 Chest
Flat DB
20/10, 25/10, 30/9, 30/8D20/8
DB incline
25/9, 30/8, 35/6, 35/7D20/8
Decline Bench
Bar/12, 25/8
Incline Flys
25/9, 25/9, 30/7, 30/6D20/8
Cables
20/10, 25/8, 30/9
Peck deck
60/7, 60/7, 60/7 
Crazy energy today...!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2004)

Yay! You're exactly right about it being about control and not eating emotionally.. not about being 100% perfect!  nice diet, I just finished my eggies mmmmmmmmmmmm

I am glad we're still both on track, I get a little nervous/pings of excitement and anticipation when I Come to see what u've eaten  and then it makes me happy when I see how good ur doing


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Greeky!! 

I like to see what you eat daily too!!! Neither of us are real rigid-so no binging!! At safeway today, the trail mix I always but in the bulk bins, were on the shelf in lready packaged in bags. (I didnt have any!) The cals were way higher than I had ever imagined! I havent touched the stuff in ages...


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2004)

Trail mix is EVIL!!!!!!!

Except when I buy it in nice prepackaged 280 cal bags for an early meal.. then I can control it


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2004)

Its been on my mind for the last few minutes! Evil shit


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Jilly! Yeah.. i'm still here and doing really good too. WOW tomorrow is day 9!! go jillllyyyyy!  Time is flying by. been really busy this weekend and have a last final exam tomorrow then a whole 10 days before summer classes.. so more time to chat finally!! keep going strong Jill.. super proud of ya


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2004)

Do you wanna love yourself in the morning? Then stay clear of the evil trail mix 

It has got to be one of the few things where I can eat more than 1000cals worth in one sitting easily, and still want more.

Good night dear, Greeky is sleeepy!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 25, 2004)

Try being inside a house with a cinnabon smell all day  My mom was baking yesterday and it made my body crave stuff like crazy  I had some extra water and a decaf drink and just resisted.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

Great job Jenny! Cinnabon smells sooo good but I dont dare get any!

Jilly how r ya doin sweetie? I'm so so, I feel like cryin for no reason


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

I bought white capris today, not that they make my ass small or anything White is sooooooo not slimming!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

Hehe.. nice.. I have a pair of khaki capris I wanna wear except for the "ass factor"


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hehe.. nice.. I have a pair of khaki capris I wanna wear except for the "ass factor"


 Are they white though????? mine are


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

The khakis are khaki.. 

I do have a pair of white pants.. however, they don't fit me unless I'm about 10-15lbs thinner, so my buns are significantly smaller by then


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

In fact, I just tried them on right now (the white pants) and they weren't even close to buttoning.. 

That was stupid


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> In fact, I just tried them on right now (the white pants) and they weren't even close to buttoning..
> 
> That was stupid


I did that with an old pair of jeans a few weeks ago...


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

When I bought them over the summer, they wouldnt button, but they were close.. and I bought them as a "goal" to fit into.. and I finally fit into them in October (wore them for halloween) and I haven't been able to wear them since   

I WILL WEAR THEM THIS SUMMER RARRRR!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

04/26

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 1 scoop protien, 50g strawberries
Meal 2: 45g oats, 1 scoop protein, 100g strawberries
Meal 3: 1/2ww pita, 3oz chix, 2 big rice cakes
Meal 4: 4oz chix, 2C lettuce, 1/2C cukes, 1 source yogurt, 4 sf juicy gel cups 
Meal 5: 1 mini cottage cheese 1% container, 1 grapefruit, 2 sf jello
Meal 6: 1C egg whites, 2 ff cheese, 12 olives, 1 rice cake

TOTALS: 
1820 Cals
184P, 180C, 36F

Ive been starvin today!!! ALL FRIGGHIN DAY! Trying to watch my cals and fill up on sf jello. Bet Ill have a tummy ache later. 

WORKOUT:
CARDIO: 30mins Ct, 30 mins precor
WEIGHTS: Back


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

You can eat a little more hon, remember you don't want your body to go hungry and end up binging in the future.  Where's your fats? No wonder you've been hungry all day! If I don't have any fat I get hungry very quickly! No wonder you've also been craving trail mix! I say get some fats in ya girl! Ya heard!?


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

I still have 1 more meal to go. Im trying to keep fats to a minimum, im not adding any in. Maybe Ill have a few olives when I get home.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

Your body needs fat, it keeps you fuller longer, and it helps slow down digestion.. meaning a more stable blood sugar.  

Stable blood sugar = happier and less binging.  

At least take some fish oils? Please?


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 04/26
> 
> Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 1 scoop protien, 50g strawberries
> ...



I ate some fat for you Greeky


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

Jillybean- NINE whole days!!!  going strong girl!! 

Im glad you ate some fat too!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Jill!

Whew, took me a while to catch up. I wish I was at my old job where I could stay on IM all day in the journals, but not anymore 

You are doing SO GOOD!!!!     

You are so strong for not turning to food when you had a fight with Steve, and when those assholes keyed your car. 
Just think Karma baby...those jerks will get what they deserve; and you will be rewarded in the end with TOTAL control and I new positive relationship with food. You are well on your way! Keep that counter going girl!

One thing I would say is don't say things like "I had too many carbs today." You said it yourself, carbs don't make you fat. If you are having cravings eat more oats, or a sweet potato...those sp's fill you right up! I would even ditch the sf candies for now, you won't miss them after a week or 2. Keep up the good work


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Jstar! 

I feel pretty good, thats the important thing. I am really focusing on over all calories and not afraid of carbs anymore. I am tying to limit my fats, trying a diff approach.

Im trying to gain control of food issues, and not let it control my life. I havent binged cause I havent been restricting myself. It feels GREAT! I havent turned to food either. 

I ditched the sf candies, they were not making me feel so well. Been eating a lot of sf jello, it does the trick!

See ya around sunshine! Visit more often! The good thing about my job is that if its dead I can play on Im all day!


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

04/27

Meal 1: 1/4C skim milk, 1/2 scoop protein
Meal 2: 45g oats, 1 scoop protein, 100g strawberries
Meal 3: 1 ww pita, 3oz turkey breast, 3 mini pickles, 1 diet yogurt
Meal 4: 1 BIG grapefruit, 2C lettuce, 3oz turkey breast, 1 sf jello
Meal 5: 45g oats, protein, ew, 1/2C cottage cheese, 100g strawberries, 2C shrooms, 2 sf ejllo
*1 big rice cake*
Meal 6: 1C egg whites, 2oz turkey breast, 1 slice ff cheese, 2 juicy gels, 1 rice cake

Totals: 1669 cals
191P, 179C, 17F

WORKOUT:
CARDIO: 1H am-40mins ct, 20 pw tm incline
WEIGHTS: Pm-Leggies

Went for some groceries-picked up a container of peanut butter, held it, read the label, then put it down. I dont feel that I would have complete control to have it in my house. Not yet anywase.  

Steve just ordered pizza hut. Im hiding out upstairs in the computer room till he's done eating. None for me.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Jill I am So happy & Proud for you!!! You are staying SO strong!!! 

Great meals!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Jill
how are you as of late?


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice to see you cat, where ya been? 

Im doin great, staying on track for once! 

What is that in your avi?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Nice to see you cat, where ya been?
> 
> Im doin great, staying on track for once!
> ...



"Nice to see you cat"

white lies and flattery will get you no where with me...

as for my avi....its a little .gif of a character in FF1...a RPG

Yes i play RPGs on a PS2
im a nerd and i am immature and i need to get a life but what can i say?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 27, 2004)

YAY thats what 6g fat  

Fat truly does help hunger trust me.  Anyway gotta hit the sheets good night Jilly!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning chick!! Your doing awesome  ! Your meals look yummy too  !! Keep up the great work babe!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

Jillybean your diet looked super yestarday!!!  I love grapefruits too!!!  

haha hiding from the pizza!  good plan!! you should have got some nose plugs so you didnt have to smell it either!! 

the PB used to be my MAJOR weakness too.. but no giving in when its not in the house!


----------



## jstar (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Jill!

Morning  

Your meals look great - again! Way to go   You are kickin 

Tell Steve to eat AT Pizza Hut! Men, 

I was SO sick this am - I have never gotten this sick before ever. I figured out I have food poisoning - and I just figured out the culprit - old flax oil. Yes people, the stuff does go bad. Apparently it expired last November.

At least I have the day off though and I am feeling a bit better.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello Jill!!! 

You are doing GREAT!! Way to resist the pizza!  Good job!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey sweetie!  

I don't really feel like goin to the gym, but I'm gonna go anyway, I need to do cardio.


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

Glad you are doing cardio. I trained early this am-7. Rest day tomorrow, needed 4 sure!!! I almost feel guilty when i take a 'rest' day


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

04/28

Meal 1: 45g oats, 1 scoop protein
Meal 2: 45g oats, protein, ew, 1/2C cottage cheese, coco, 100g strawberries
Meal 3: 1 ww pita, 3.5oz turkey breast, mini pickles
Meal 4: 1 1/2C lettuce, 1/2C cukes, 3.5oz turkey breast, 10 olives, 1 grapefruit, 2 rice cakes
Meal 5: 1 mini cont cottage cheese, 2 sf jello
Meal 6: 150ml ew's, 1 ff cheese, 1/2 ww pita, 1 source yogurt, 2 juicy gels, 5 olives, 1 grapefruit

TOTALS: 1829Cals
182P, 213C, 26F

WORKOUT:
WEIGHTS: Bis & Tris
CARDIO: 50 mins-30mins ct, 20mins st mast


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 28, 2004)

great meals and workouts honey buns!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks. My last meal was too big but I didnt have any other food with me at work. I just had a grapefruit.


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2004)

you'r last meal was not that big


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 29, 2004)

hey baby girl hows your morning going?


----------



## Jill (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hey baby girl hows your morning going?


Kinda cranky. Irritable-peeps at work are getting on my NERVES!!! 

Drinking a skim latte


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

oh my gosh I hear ya Jill!! I'm cranky too b/c the people here at work are driving me BONKERS!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 29, 2004)

04/29

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cottage cheese, 1 ew, protein, 100g strawberries, coco
Meal 2: 1ww pita, 3oz chix, pickles, grapefruit
Meal 3: 1 mini cottage chees, 1 banana
Meal 4: 1/2C oats, 1/2C cottage cheese, 1 ew, protein, 100g strawberries, coco, sf jello, 2 rice cakes, olives
Meal 5: Beef jerky, 1C ew's, 1 slice ff cheese

TOTALS: 1934 Cals
203P, 205C, 32F

I ate way too much today  , and it was my rest day 

WORKOUTS:
Rest


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 29, 2004)

Hon, do you find your body is just hungrier some days than others? It'll even out over time  Besides it was all good foods!


----------



## Jill (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hon, do you find your body is just hungrier some days than others? It'll even out over time  Besides it was all good foods!


Yes. I ate way more than I have in the last 2 weeks, and today was my rest day. And im still looking for something to eat


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Cutie !
you're doing greatt !


----------



## Jill (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Gary

I was at GNC today and bought sf ff banana pudding sweetened with splenda! 

PVL also has new protein-juices out. Lemon lime, peach something, and cranberry something!! I also saw fruit punch  flavored protein and raspberry iced tea protein! Dang I just bougt 2 jugs of protein last week! Plain ol' vanilla and chocolate


----------



## Jill (Apr 30, 2004)

I also bought a choc pb flavored protein bar cause Im craving chocolate like crazy, and I thought this was a better alternative than REAL chocolate.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

Jillybean almost 2 weeks!!!! Im poud of ya girl!!   

those are some diff flavs PVL has now.. I dont care much for juice protein though!  
what brand did you buy those 2 other jugs in?


----------



## Jill (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> what brand did you buy those 2 other jugs in?


PVL, whey gourmet! They were on sale, plus they are a little sweeter than the almax!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 30, 2004)

helloooo beautiful


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

I want these SF FF puddings too  Do you make them with milk? Ooh, that's right, you've got low carb milk too  Sweden may have nice meatballs, but we're not having a very good low carb selection of foods  

Have a great weekend sweets  And keep up the amazing work  Day 14 today?  I'm on day 24 without any cheats, almost half way


----------



## Jill (May 1, 2004)

Hey peeps my internet or computer is messed up. I did a HUGE post last night and it didnt friggin get posted! Im glad to be at work!!! INTERNET!!!!

I ate a tonne of carbs yesterday, good ones but way too many rice cakes, plus a p bar and a peperoni stick. My cals were high.  I dont think I will update my daily counter, cause I ALMOST feel like i binged. agghhhh! I think i pretty much controlled it though 

Today Im having treats cause my bro and sis in law are here from out of town, so Im sure we'll go for din din. Ive been craving chocolate for a few days now-yesterday I ate a p bar and that just didnt 'satisfy' me. Today Im having REAL chocolate, i deserve it. 

Gotsa to go!


----------



## Jill (May 1, 2004)

Oh Jenny, I havent made the puddin yet-It was $8 a box!!! You can make it with skim milk or water. We dont have low carb milk here either, YET!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 1, 2004)

honey u will be fine just stay on track! maybe its good when something like that happens to analyze what was going on that day and the few days before it to lead to that.  my therapist wants to see my foods and feelings so im going to just copy paste and print out from my journal, so we can find the connections! so try to figure it out and then write it down and then try to work out alternate strategies to deal w. those situations (and write those down too,. and post them and reread often) 

we are soooo on our way hon


----------



## jstar (May 1, 2004)

Hi Jill 

Almost 2 weeks

You DID NOT eat too much the other day.
1900 on a rest day is not gonna hurt you. 
It was probably more like maintenance level for a rest day..so you weren't in a deficit but it is ok if it all averages out right and it will since you are doing a STELLAR job!!!


----------



## Jill (May 1, 2004)

Thanks J-star-you are right that 1900-2200 are probably mat for the cardio and weights I do, I shouldnt stress, but I do!!

I HAD been doing well up untill today, Im cheating. Had some sugar!!


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2004)

My weekednd for eating was horrible! Aggggggggg.  These last few weeks of eating clean was probably fucked up from sat and sun. It seemed like a binge weekend, and Im unhappy with how I behaved. Just some of the things I had:
Fudge
Candy
Alcohol-just a tiny bit
Cheese & peperonni
Tonnes of rice cakes
Frap from starbucks
Quesideas
Stupid company! 
Starting back at day 1 on my counter is not fun.

Plus my computer at homes is messed, and I did try to post some this weekend, some REALLy long posts and they didnt work! Im cranky and tired and dont feel like being at work today.


----------



## sara (May 3, 2004)

I did terrible this weekend too Jill  starting fresh today!


----------



## jstar (May 3, 2004)

Hey Jill!

Don't worry about the slip-up. I am sure that counter is going to go even higher this time!

What happened that made you binge? Was it because you had company and just ate more than you expected to? If that is the case then it wasn't really emotional eating ... that is a HUGE STEP forward for you!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 3, 2004)

sounds like we both need some major hugs *HUGS*


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2004)

*Hugs* to you hunny, I missed you this weekend!


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2004)

Hey Jill!
Try to analyze why this happened and what you could have done differently  Write it down and use it next time you get the urge to do the same


----------



## greekblondechic (May 3, 2004)

i am teetertottering right now... stressful school work has always been a binge-trigger for me.  i had a pack of gum, and luckily some soy crisps.  arghhhhh


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Jill!
> Try to analyze why this happened and what you could have done differently  Write it down and use it next time you get the urge to do the same


I am, for some reason I just didnt care what I ate.  I need to dig deeper. The thing is, I ate one thing shitty so Im like,  "who cares about the rest of the day, I might as well binge". That 'mindset' carries on all day.


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I am, for some reason I just didnt care what I ate.  I need to dig deeper. The thing is, I ate one thing shitty so Im like,  "who cares about the rest of the day, I might as well binge". That 'mindset' carries on all day.



I've done that a lot too in the past.. That all or nothing thinking just doesn't work  When you're grabbing that extra thing that's going to make you cheat, you need stop and think "HEY, how is this going to help me get happy??".


----------



## naturaltan (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I need to dig deeper.



you always know what you need to do ... you just need to want that change a little more.


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2004)

ahhh Jilly start fresh again today girl... your right, you have to look inside yourself and try to understand why these feelings do you in. ITs all a learning procress girl, those struggling times will make you stronger! Youve been doing SO well, remind yourself how great you were feeling!  hop right back on track girlie!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Hey Jill! I know you feel bad about your cheats-- just forget about it and start fresh!! You did awesome, and I know you will beat the last count!! 

Take care honey--Hugs!


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> you always know what you need to do ... you just need to want that change a little more.



 Exactly! Without that want it's not going to happen 

We're all here for you Jill


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2004)

Morning Jill !


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 4, 2004)

Morning Jill!!     Don't sweat the cheats this weekend, they happen to everybody!!  Your still doing awesome girl!


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

Hey peeps!!

Day 3 and I feel great. No time to chat till later at work-on my way to train. My computer is MESSED big time! Viruses and crap. Was workin on it ALL day yesterday-still friggin this'welchia' worm will not go away!!

Started therapy yesterday too


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2004)

Morning Gorgeous !


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

Hey Gary!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

What kind of therapy? How do you like your therapist? Did ya get any suggestions you can share?


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

05/05

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, 1 scoop protien, 2 ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 2T sf suryp
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protien, 2 ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 100g strawberries
Meal 3: 3.5oz chix, 1 ww pita, 1 slice ff cheese, 10 olives
Meal 4: 2C cauli, 1C brocolli, 1 T ff ranch, 10 crispy minis
Meal 5: 1C lettuce, 3.5oz chix, 1T ff ranch, 1 source yogurt
Meal 6: Probably chix, again....

WORKOUT:
WEIGHTS: Bis & Tris
CARDIO: 30min ct, 25 mins stairmaster


----------



## jstar (May 6, 2004)

Nice meals! I have been slacking big time but back at it tonight!


----------



## Jill (May 6, 2004)

Today is my rest day, and I just wanna eat!!!!!!! Does anyone ever have those days that you are so hungry? aggggggggg!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

JILL-- I hear ya!! I'm like that like 3-4 days outta of the week--just starving alllll day!!!!!

Do you have anything healthy to munch on??


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

your meals and your workout look great girl!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Today is my rest day, and I just wanna eat!!!!!!! Does anyone ever have those days that you are so hungry? aggggggggg!



that's how you're supposed to be ... hungry.  That means your metabolism is kicking up!


----------



## Jill (May 6, 2004)

I hope so NT!


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2004)

what should be encouraging to you is the number of clean eating days you're having.  Since you've kept track, the first time was 11, this time you're on day 4


----------



## Jill (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> what should be encouraging to you is the number of clean eating days you're having.  Since you've kept track, the first time was 11, this time you're on day 4


Binge free, more so than 'cheat' free.


----------



## Jill (May 6, 2004)

I just had a krispy kreme donut-first one ever. Geeeeezzz, I havent had a donut in 1-2 years. It was good. I may go to the gym tonight, NOW.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

HEY twin! 

I always thought those krispy kremes look PLASTIC!  
Donuts are evil cuz I don't even crave them really.. unless they are sitting in my kitchen in the middle of the night... and then you can't just eat a little piece even if it tastes so-so cuz of the damn sugar rush! 

Ok Im done ranting about donuts


----------



## Jill (May 6, 2004)

05/06

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 2 ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, 100g straws, diet hot choc
Meal 2: 5oz ground chix, 1/2C tom sauce, 1 source yogurt, 1 grapefruit
Meal 3: 1 krispy creme, few bites of trail mix, rice cakes
Meal 4: 1/4C oats, 2ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, 1/4C blueberries, 1T sf suryp, WHOLE bunch of cauli, 1T lf ranch
Meal 5: 4-5oz ground turkey breast, 1/4C tom sauce, sf jello, cauli

Dont know my macros for the day?!

WORKOUT:
WEIGHTS:Shoulders, my fav 
CARDIO: 55 mins cardio

K, I am so proud that I ate a donut, WHY you might ask??? First, I didnt binge(I only had 1), second, I kept it clean for the rest of the day, which is not normal. Im used to the 'all or nothing' approach. SO.... it is possible Jill, remember that 

Today was supposed to be my rest day, but I left work early, (he he) and went to the gym!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2004)

Hi Super Jill !  

I agree with GBC in re : Krispy Kremes . 

How you been ?  I think about you everytime I jump into the 'Vette ( aka '"Jill" )


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

Hahah! That's awesome that you got RIGHT back to clean eating baby! 

I did shoulders and cardio today too!


----------



## Jill (May 8, 2004)

05/07

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 2T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 1 scoop protein, 100g straws
Meal 2: 4.5oz turkey breast, 1/4C tom sauce, 1 ww pita, 1 source yogurt
Meal 3: 1 mini cottage cheese, 1 grapefruit, 1C cauli, 
Meal 4: 1/3C oats, 2T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 1 scoop protein, 2.5oz turkey breast
*1/2C corn flakes
Meal 5: 4.5oz lean beef, 1C lettuce, 1T salsa, 1T lt ranch, sf jello

TOTALS: 1959 cals
44% Protein, 37% Carbs, 18% Fat....Fat too high 

WORKOUT:
CARDIO: 40 mins ct
WEIGHTS: Leggies


----------



## atherjen (May 8, 2004)

Hey Jillybean!!  How are you today girl? 

fat too high? I dont think so AT ALL! (me thinks too low-but thats just me). 
your workouts are looking great!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

Your fat is low! what'chu talkin about willis?!?!?


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2004)

Hey Girl !  
Whats new ?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

Don't pull away from your support system in times of need beautiful.


----------



## Jill (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Don't pull away from your support system in times of need beautiful.


Thanks.... 10 more mins till home time, I cant wait!!!

This sucks-Im getting a new manager tomorrow here at work, no more IM when shes around!!


----------



## Jenny (May 9, 2004)

Hey Jill 

How was the weekend?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

My Jilly is never online anymore


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

Morning sunshines!

My weekend sucked Jenny, bad, bad, bad. I dont want to even talk about it. Starting fresh today though. Going to start a new journal, this one is getting on my nerves for some reason. Any thoughts on a new name????


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> My Jilly is never online anymore



I miss you! You are too sweet. It will be hard for me to be online much at work now, we are not allowed to play on the internet.
  I'll try to sneak on every now and then


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Hmmm.. new journal name...

hows about..

"The little twin that could" 

"Loving myself" 

"Going up"

"Dr Phil's Student"

"Sexy girl's journal"

"From the inside out"

"Jilly Willy Bo Billy Banana Fana Fo Fana"

"The Shrinking Woman"

"On the Road to Happiness.."

"Greeky's Sexy Biotch"

Hmm.. I dunno how that last one got in there..


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

Greeky is the best!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Awwwww shucks


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

04/10

Meal 1: 30g oats, 1 scoop protein, 100g strawberries
Meal 2: 30g oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 100g strawberries
Meal 3: 1 ww pita, 3oz chix, 1 slice lf cheese, 1 diet yogurt
Meal 4: 1/2C b rice, 3oz chix, 1/2C cauli, 1/2C carrots, 1T lf ranch
*grapefruit
Meal 5: 1C ew's, few rice cakes, 1 slice lf cheese, 3/4C diet yogurt, diet hot choc

WORKOUT:
CARDIO: 30 mins ct, 30 mins tm-walk/run intervals
WEIGHTS: Back, GRRRRRRREAT workout!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Hey baby girl great diet today, much better than mine!

Oh well, at least I didnt do as bad as I have in the past..


----------



## jstar (May 11, 2004)

Hey chica

great diet and workout babe!

why can't you be online while at work? did they crack down on it? darn IT   I miss the days when I could play here all day. Oh well.

You are rockin' keep up the good work.


----------



## jstar (May 11, 2004)

by the way you are a month behind - it's 5/10 not 4/10 silly girl

sorry that was a stupid post!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

Don't we all wish we could turn back time sometimes??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

HI JILL!
sorry i havent stopped in to say hi lately....


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

Ive been having some issues lately, my diet hasn't been so great.... Today I was almost in tears when I looked at myself in the gym mirrors-FUCK I have let myself go....I look horrible. I havent looked this bad since I was like 15, agggggggggg! I am putting my foot down once and for all..... Im going to set some REALISTIC goals, and take control of my life. I am just unhappy with how I look, and am sick of this 'same' post every few weeks. 

Im just at a loss for words how I feel. Its not about how bad I want to lose weight-Its more about healing my mind, emotions, and then my body will follow. Its about changing me for the better.


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

Im eating my life away, litterally.....Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> 
> "Jilly Willy Bo Billy Banana Fana Fo Fana"
> ...



Greeky you are sooo damn funnnnny!! I like both of those the best


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

Jill, I really don't know what to say..except that I wish I could give you a really big hug. You know your not doing bad. The average person in this world eats a bad lunch and a bad dinner--look at all the people we work with..and all that junk they put into their mouths. What you eat is much better for you and so healthy. Just sometimes there are slipups. I have my own slips also (Its always with chocolate go figure)... Don't be so down. You are such a pretty girl and deserve to be happy. Think about yourself compared to all the others out there in the world. I think whats wrong with you and I is that we are comparing ourselves to these girls that compete and are bodybuilders. They have been doing this for a long time. If thats what you want though.. I know you will get there, but first you have to heal your emotions. You never know..they could have (the figure models/fitness comp. girls) gone through all this shit also. 
I hate to see you down yourself so hard. Your such a awesome girl and you have so much going for you. Don't be sad. Just take it slow. 

Hugs to you. ( I hope some of that makes scense..haha)


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

You are really sweet Stacey, I love your post. 

I too think that is unrealistic for me to achieve / maintain a 'fitness' models look. I aim for goals that are just too hard for me to achieve, and ive always been like that. Tiny steps Im taking to heal me. 

Thanks again Stacey.


----------



## atherjen (May 13, 2004)

WOW Stace that is an AWESOME post!!!  
I'll say ditto!  

JIllybean you have the right mindset hun, do what you know suits YOU and makes you a happy individuel!  we are all diff, thats what makes us each unique! if we were all the same then the world would be a pretty boring place eh! 

hope your having a good day!  its freezhig here in NB!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

Thanks Jill & Jen~ 
Jill you deserve that post totally. I meant every word. I'm like you.. I want to look just like those girls..but with me its just going to have to take awhile. I WANT the look..but I'm finally realizing that It's going to take hard work, and lots of starting overs.. LoL..but its okay.. Eventually we will get it down.

Don't say it's unrealistic for you to achieve the goals you want.. it's totally not. It will just take some time. With you and me both. I'm fighting my cramps from the Endometriosis on a daily basis now..and pushing myself to get to the gym..(I hate powerwalking with a stabbing pain in my ovaries..but I DO Not want to loose the strength I have gained, and I do not want to be lazy, and I do want that extra piece of chocolate..LOL..so I walk it off) I'm  fighting food too. Just gotta take it Very Slow --and always remember that you are working hard, no matter what your mind is saying to you.. you are!!! 

Love ya girlie~ Hugs to you~ And Smile!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 13, 2004)

*HUGS*

Sweetie, I dunno what to say..

I just truly want to see you be happy.  You have such a good heart and a great personality and you're gorgeous to boot.  I wish it was easier for people to see what they have going for them.  

I agree you have to heal the inside girl, I have the same issue! Just think, if binging is what makes you gain weight and be unhappy, and you eliminate it from your life, how much easier things will be to change.  Please follow the book with me, it's really important to put healing the inside first before trying to work on the outside.  I know that we both can do it and I just want you to know that anything you need, just ask I am here for you.  I know I can overcome this and you're my twin so I'm SURE you can too.  It IS tough to get a fitness model body.  Those girls do ridiculous amounts of cardio! But more importantly, they try to take care of their insides too.  I'm sure a LOT of fitness girls have overcome ED's or just being overweight.  You can read their stories...you'd be surprised.   I do think that a lot of them probably still have some emotional baggage, but I think if the emotional baggage is tied to binge eating, that MUST be taken care of before anything else.  

For me, I'm working on overcoming the binge eating first and foremost by using the book and adapting it to fit me best.  I am trying to eat clean and stay within my calories, but I am not going to beat myself up if I eat less than perfect.  Just by eliminating binge eating alone, my weight should start to go down.  

Then, when I stop the problem behavior (binging) I am going to try to explore deeper as to why things happen, why I am the way I am, and so on.  However I think for me it's more important to get rid of the binging FIRST, and then look deeper for the root causes.  When I sort those all out, I know I will be able to truly set my mind to my goals and stick to them w/o making myself mess up.  Like Tom Venuto said, it's like we have this internal image, and if we start to stray from it, we will subconciously do stuff to get us BACK to that image (ex: binging when you start to lose weight) This was CLEAR AS DAY to me when I said to myself oh wow, I think I'm FINALLY starting to lose weight.. and what did i do that night and the next day.. you guessed it.. Binge! and this has happened to me COUNTLESS times before.  

It is absolutely positively more important to heal on the inside first.  Have to stop the binging, and also replace negative thoughts with positive ones.  I know we can do it, 100%

The extra weight we are carrying is *emotional weight* once we get those emotions under control, the weight will have no way to stay.. it will melt off!!!

Deep down, I know you know you can do this, even if your current state of sadness makes you think otherwise.  All I ask of u is to keep supporting me as you have been so wonderfully doing, and HAVE FAITH IN YOURSELF.  

And to think, I started out not knowing what to say.. 

Love ya baby,

Vivvy


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

The support here is great, thanks to all ya ladies. Im going to start a new journal. I just need a new start.


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greeky, you do know what to say. You have deff come along way lately, you are going deeper than I have yet. I thank you from the bottom of my heart for your insight and opinions.

The book is really good-Im making some connections, and cant wait to start the 'self help' part. There is one part that says people dont want to stop binging, they've just accepted it as a part of life. I dont want that to be me any more. I wish I had the book here at work. The thing is that I read the book, but I cant rely on it to fix me, Im going to have deal with this once and for all.

I think something we could do for one another is that if you find a good page / passage, let me know, and i will do the same for you darlin. The itallic passages are very easy to relate to also. 

Thanks again sis


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2004)

Hey Jill,

Sweetie, I'm so sorry this thing is still bothering you. I really don't know what to tell you, it's hard to find the right words. It really has to come from the inside of you and I know that you really really want to stop this, but something still hasn't clicked inside to make you stop. Sometimes we just need to tell ourself "Get over it, you're not eating that, deal with it". Sometimes we get so wraped up in the thought "I'm a binger" that it leads to binging. Like "oh well, I binge, so let's have a binge". Do you recognize this? Well, it was like that for me at least. I'm trying to remember what helped me get out of it... Hmmm.. Well, I guess it was that feeling that I really wanted to change my body, and knowing that what I put in it would keep me from doing that. But you already know that. I guess I stopped thinking "I'm a binger, there's something wrong with me", cause I think those thoughts alone made me binge a lot of the times. 
Sweetie, I wish I could help more, cause I really want to see you happy  How is Steve with all of this? Is he helping? Please try not to push him away. I did that with my ex when I was in a bad state and it just got really ugly. 

Jillsan, I'm here for you. Let me know if there's anything I can do for you


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Jill, I really don't know what to say..except that I wish I could give you a really big hug. You know your not doing bad. The average person in this world eats a bad lunch and a bad dinner--look at all the people we work with..and all that junk they put into their mouths. What you eat is much better for you and so healthy. Just sometimes there are slipups. I have my own slips also (Its always with chocolate go figure)... Don't be so down. You are such a pretty girl and deserve to be happy. Think about yourself compared to all the others out there in the world. I think whats wrong with you and I is that we are comparing ourselves to these girls that compete and are bodybuilders. They have been doing this for a long time. If thats what you want though.. I know you will get there, but first you have to heal your emotions. You never know..they could have (the figure models/fitness comp. girls) gone through all this shit also.
> I hate to see you down yourself so hard. Your such a awesome girl and you have so much going for you. Don't be sad. Just take it slow.
> 
> Hugs to you. ( I hope some of that makes scense..haha)



Stace, I loved this post  It made me remember not to compare myself with those girls too much  You're such a sweetie


----------

